# ***2013 Up Your Water Intake Challenge ***



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, here we go again!​ 
We all know that proper hydration from the inside benefits our entire bodies - hair, skin, organs, err'thang! And yet, most of us walk around dehydrated on the regular.

It is said that *you should drink half your body weight in ounces*. By that I mean, if you are 150lbs, you should drink 75 ounces of water daily. Further, if you're not drinking enough, it takes 3 days of drinking the proper amount to properly rehydrate your body.

Think of your body as a plant. Now *compare a plant that doesn't get enough water regularly with a plant that does*. One's gonna look healthier and grow better. 

So let's see... healthier and faster growing hair, softer and clearer skin, organs functioning as intended, weight loss and increased metabolism, maintaining proper ph balance in the body, removes toxins from the body, helps transport nutrients throughout the body and increased energy, just to name a few benefits.

I know that drinking water had always been a chore for me. I had to ease my way into drinking the proper amount by starting low and working my way up. I also had to start out by adding flavor to my water. Lemons were my choice. But through the challenge, I've graduated to drinking my proper amount in plain water. I say that to encourage anyone who feels she can barely get one glass down, let alone the proper daily amount. 

THAT'S what this challenge is for. To help us get on track and stay on track. *singing and waving on beat* "We fall down, but we get up".

We all know that it's needed. Now who's willing to commit to doing it? Let's do it in 2013!!!

If you were in the 2012 challenge, I'm tagging you but not automatically adding you. Anyone wanting to join, *please thank this post and also post your goal in ounces and your plan for getting there*.

Thanks ladies! Drink up! (water, that is. )​ 

*Challenger's List*​ 
alyn308 
Angel of the North 
Angelicus 
Atdow71 
AtlantaJJ 
AvaSpeaks 
AXtremeTakeover 
Babygrowth 
Billygirl61 
BKfinest 
CB1731 
chassiecrane 
Cherry89 
cynd
daviine 
destinyseeker 
DominicanBrazilian82 
ElegantElephant 
Elnahna 
EmpressVirgo 
Evallusion 
Firstborn2 
fiyababygurl 
Forever in Bloom 
godzchildtoo 
grantalston4 
hannan 
HoneyKitt 
Honeytips 
IDareT'sHair 
Ijanei 
jayjaycurlz 
JustGROWwithIt 
Kerryann 
KiWiStyle 
KPH 
lamar9330 
lindsaywhat 
Linxnme 
lvs283 
mami2010 
missbugg21 
moniq 
MrsTimberlake 
ms.lisab 
MyAngelEyez~C~U 
NappyNelle 
NaturalfienD 
nemi95 
NJ11 
pinkpanther23 
Pisceanprincess 
Seamonster 
silentdove13 
Solila 
sonia1965 
swalker31 
tajaun 
TracyNicole 
WantNatural 
wheezy807 
ZebraPrintLover​


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 28, 2012)

Im in. But I have to work my way up to the proper amount.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in again! Lately, I haven't been as consistent with my half gallon consumption, so that is my goal for the next three months.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2012)

My current water jug that I use for work is 40 oz, I need more water during the day.

I could drink 2 cups of herbal tea in addition to my 40 oz of water. That would get me up to a good 56 oz during work. I could get in 16 oz in the morning and 16 at night when I get home (if I will remember). 

My worst time for drinking water is in the evenings and on weekends. This is where I get the "needs improvement" mark.


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in!  Drinking water is very difficult for me, but my good health depends on it.  Be back with my goal amount and plan.


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tag! I'm in again.  My goal is 100 ounces.  I really need help with a plan.  I start a new job where I have to go 3 hour stretches without using the restroom.  I have no good ideas yet for how to do that, maintain my water intake and not get up all night to relieve myself.  If anyone has any tips, I'm all ears!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright, alright, alriiiiiiight!  The Players are showing up!  Thanks, Ladies.  Who's next?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

TracyNicole said:


> Thanks for the tag! I'm in again. My goal is 100 ounces. I really need help with a plan. I start a new job where I have to go 3 hour stretches without using the restroom. I have no good ideas yet for how to do that, maintain my water intake and not get up all night to relieve myself. If anyone has any tips, I'm all ears!


 
Try smaller amounts during the workday and hit the larger amounts immediately afterwards.  Luckily, the increased potty runs are most prevalent when you first up your water intake.  Eventually, the body seems to adjust and things level off.  At least that's been my experience and what I've been hearing from a few others.

In any case, where there's a will, there's a way.  You can do it!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in   I've fallen off in the last couple of weeks actually.  But I'll definitely be back starting next week.  During the work week is great and if I can keep the momentum going, the weekends are pretty good too.


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in! I'm supposed to drink 103 oz. per day. I do pretty well, during the week during the weekends and when I'm on vacation I am wayyyyy under. I am committed to correcting this so I have been carrying large sized water bottles with me to sip all day (33 oz.) and using a water tracking app on my iPhone.


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 28, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Try smaller amounts during the workday and hit the larger amounts immediately afterwards.  Luckily, the increased potty runs are most prevalent when you first up your water intake.  Eventually, the body seems to adjust and things level off.  At least that's been my experience and what I've been hearing from a few others.
> 
> In any case, where there's a will, there's a way.  You can do it!



I guess I have a week to practice.  I think it's because I drink in large spurts since I often forget and then I have to run to the restroom.  Good suggestion!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> I'm in  I've fallen off in the last couple of weeks actually. But I'll definitely be back starting next week. During the work week is great and if I can keep the momentum going, the weekends are pretty good too.


 


TracyNicole said:


> I guess I have a week to practice. I think it's because I drink in large spurts since I often forget and then I have to run to the restroom. Good suggestion!


 
Oh good.  Definitely get started and use that week to let your body adjust. I think you'll do fine.


----------



## KPH (Dec 28, 2012)

In and am still drinking 60-70  ounces a day


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in- I'm shooting for 64oz/day.  I drink (or try to) 1-8oz glass of water every hour, so it's not o overwhelming.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in!  Lord knows I've got to do better!  My goal is to reach two (2) 1L bottles of that good ole Fiji water/day (added Silica ladies!).  Right now I feel good if I finish one.  Will stock up on my BJ's run this weekend.


----------



## daviine (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in for 64 ounces. I've fallen off terribly so I'm probably going to have to drink a lot of cucumber water and herbal tea. But I'm I'm!


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 28, 2012)

i suck at challenges and fell off something terrible on the last one lol. but i will try my best to stay engaged this time. as i type this i am sipping on a medium sized dr.pepper  smh 
I'm 140lbs so i guess thats 70oz a day for me.  Let's get it!


----------



## Solila (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey NJoy !!
Thanks for tagging me. I'm in, in, in!! I've already been doing this, but I'll def. up the ante.


----------



## missbugg21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks NJoy I'm in!

My water intake goal is to drink a gallon a day = 128oz.  I plan to work my way up to that little by little.  I'll start by drinking 20-32oz when I first wake up and be sure to drink a bottle of water before having anything else to drink (i.e. tea, coffee, juice).  


**Off to get a big glass**


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2012)

_I'm in. Hoping to stay on track this time. I need this for overall health anyway.

If we are to drink half our body wt, that would put me at 90oz umm, not gonna' happen. Therefore, I will work my way up to that. If I can't drink the regular 64 oz required, no way can I start off drinking 90 oz. 

For the first week I'll start off at 40 oz, then increase 20 oz for the next week, and so on.

Thanks NJoy_


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 28, 2012)

My goal is 64 oz but seeing how I probably don't even get 16 oz down in a day, this is definitely going to be a big challenge.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was a complete failure the last time around  I hope to do better this go around. I will start small and hope for 24oz a day.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for tagging me. I will need to drink about 60oz. a day. Not really sure how i'm gonna get there because sadly i _rarely_ drink water. I have to have a "taste" for it.
Also i will try to incorporate a large portion of my intake during work hours. Perhaps 8oz. every two hours.

Calculating...
8oz.x7cups=56oz.+4oz(1/2 cup)=60oz.
[email protected]=4cups(32oz.)+8oz.(extra cup)=40oz.
20oz. outside wrk=2cups+40z.(1/2 cup)
I think i'll have to make a set schedule...it'll work out, lol.


----------



## NJ11 (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I need this challenge. I like water, but go for long stretches sometimes without drinking it or not drinking nearly enough.

I would have to drink 115oz! shocked: almost a gallon! Even when I'm doing well I generally don't drink anywhere near that much - closer to half that - so I'm sure I'm plenty dehydrated.



Atdow71 said:


> I'm in- I'm shooting for 64oz/day. I drink (or try to) 1-8oz glass of water every hour, so it's not o overwhelming.


 
Good idea doing it in small chunks - I think I'll adopt a similar method for myself. I'll combine this with Njoy's suggestion of timing peak drinking times to...ummm....schedule flexibility. 

Since I'm not used to so much water I'll start slow - consistantly get in 64 oz and work my way up to 115oz.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently drink about 16- 24oz a day.  My goal is 64oz.  This will be a tough challenge, but count me in!!!!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Dec 28, 2012)

i'm in for 70 ounces, thats 9 glasses a day. I think if i cut out juices and cordials and replace it with water or tea, I could rehydrate myself and cut tonnes of calories too. Those thing are sooooo bad for your teeth too. water for meeee


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 28, 2012)

I need this! My goal water amount is 2 liters per day, and I'll start out adding a bit of Mio for flavor.


----------



## Cherry89 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in. My goal is at least 64-80oz a Day. I use to drink plenty of water, I just fell off recently. Hoping I can stay consistent.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 28, 2012)

in! my goal is 64 oz daily


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm having some water now. ..granted it's because I've had a little too much wine.... but every little bit counts


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay!  I'm completely in again!!!  I drink 4 bottles of water a day and each bottles are just over 17oz each.  Thats about 68 oz per day and my weight fluctuates but always remains below 120lbs. Lets get it!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay! Now we've got a party going.  I'll make the official Challenger's List by Jan 1st.  In the meantime, please make sure you thank the original post, even if you've posted that you're in.  I plan to make the Challenger's list by the "thanks".  

There's plenty of room.  If you're in, come on in and join us! :woohoo:



Nix08 said:


> I'm having some water now. ..*granted it's because I've had a little too much wine*.... but every little bit counts


 
  I hear ya.  Keep in mind, alcohol dehydrates so, you'll need XTRA water, Ma'am.  That said, I think I'll need some extra water too because I'm about to get my Moscato on.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tag.
I'm aiming for 48 ounces a day. That's 3 bottles of water: morning, afternoon and evening.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 28, 2012)

Good I'm in I drank 96oz today


----------



## hannan (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in. I'd like to cut back on my non-water drinks too (juices and teas). 

I think for now, I'll start off with 3 bottles @ 16 oz each daily and move up from there.


----------



## Pisceanprincess (Dec 28, 2012)

I would like to join. I use to drink 90 oz per day. I want to get back to it. I'm starting with 64oz at work and hope to make the other 26 while at home. I go back to work on January 2.


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 28, 2012)

Im here!!! going for 80oz, no rhyme or reason just pulled a number outta the air!!


----------



## alyn308 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in! Would like to drink 3L (about 102oz) a day. Will start with 2L (about 68oz) and work my way up.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 29, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Good I'm in I drank 96oz today


 
Me too.  I graduated to a 32 oz cup, 3x a day.  :woohoo:


----------



## nemi95 (Dec 29, 2012)

I"m in. I have to work my way up. I was drinking 8 glasses a day, but now it's more like 2


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 29, 2012)

Im in.  I will drink at least 128 oz [1 gallon] a day.  I was doing this consistently before, so now I am going back to it.  I use my 32 oz bottle, which I will fill up 4 times each day for drinking.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 29, 2012)

Drinking water works wonders, good luck everyone!

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in! Still trying to work my way up to 8 glasses a day, but I'm doing better


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay, I need to drink 70 oz of water a day.  Still don't know how I'm going to do it.  I'm not a big drinker of anything, actually.  I'm going to have to work my way up.  So from now until the end of January, my goal will be 36 oz a day.  That's three cups at work or two glasses at home on the weekend.  At the end of January I'll decide if I'm going to increase it a bit more of just go ahead and double it to my ultimate goal.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in! I fell off pretty bad this year but I'll dedicate myself to this one, I promise . I plan to drink 70 oz OR for plain bottles of water daily. I also plan to add lemon for detox and skin purposes


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

NJoy does drinking herbal tea with no sugar count?


----------



## daviine (Dec 29, 2012)

WantNatural said:


> Okay, I need to drink 70 oz of water a day.   Still don't know how I'm going to do it.  *I'm not a big drinker of  anything, actually.*  I'm going to have to work my way up.  So from now  until the end of January, my goal will be 36 oz a day.  That's three  cups at work or two glasses at home on the weekend.  At the end of  January I'll decide if I'm going to increase it a bit more of just go  ahead and double it to my ultimate goal.



This is me. But when I do drink anything it's usually water or herbal tea with no sugar. When I'm being a good girl-- I'll drink almond milk and/or a green smoothie too. I don't enjoy black tea anymore. 

I dare not drink soda for fear I'll fall off the wagon.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @NJoy does drinking herbal tea with no sugar count?


 
Absolutely!  It's a 2-fer. You get the herbal benefits plus the benefits of water.  I do this with green tea or detox tea.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Dec 29, 2012)

I just spent the worst week of my life in excrutiating pain, 2 trips to the ER, and finally passing a kidney stone on Christmas Eve.

So, I'm in 

According to my weight, I'm supposed to have 68ozs, but I think my goal will be 80ozs a day.

By summertime, I hope to up it to 100ozs


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 29, 2012)

Day one for me...its 1:49 pm and i have yet to drink a single oz of anything. Baaaah!


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 29, 2012)

This past month, I started paying more attention to my water intake. I don't do challenges but I am definitely going to be drinking half my body weight from now on-- not just for the hair and overall health, but for my face too. Thank you.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> Day one for me...its 1:49 pm and i have yet to drink a single oz of anything. Baaaah!



This is me


----------



## daviine (Dec 29, 2012)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I just spent the worst week of my life in excrutiating pain, 2 trips to the ER, and finally passing a kidney stone on Christmas Eve.
> 
> So, I'm in
> 
> ...


@MrsTimberlake
So sorry to hear that.  My mom had to have her kidney stone(s) removed because it/they wouldn't pass so that keeps me _somewhat_ motivated.  Okay not enough as it should-, but I do keep it in the back of my mind.  



mallysmommy said:


> Day one for me...its 1:49 pm and i have yet to drink a single oz of anything. Baaaah!



@mallysmommy
Well-- this thread is for 2013, so you're not really doing _that_ badly.  
Actually--I'm the same way--I get a late start most days.

We can do this though!


----------



## EmpressVirgo (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in.  My goal is to be consistent with 96 oz a day.  My skin shows a dramatic difference within a few days if I go off track.


----------



## ms.lisab (Dec 29, 2012)

You can count me in.  My goal is to drink at least a gallon a day.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in. I will try 32oz and work my way up.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in I've never had a problem consuming water before, but lately I've hit rock bottom. I think I've been only consuming 1liter per day. So my goal is to consume 3-4 liters per day.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 30, 2012)

This is right on time for me. I start the year with a three day detox. This year I want to permently increase my water intake. I often fall off the wagon. Everytime I see this thread, it reminds me to drink my water. 

Goal: 96 oz, going to start with 64 oz and hopefully work my way up.
Schedule
32 oz three times a day by the end of the year


----------



## grantalston4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello All! I'm new to LCHF. I definitely need to increase my water intake. I've been natural for 17 months and my hair is a little above my shoulders. I guess I have 4b/c type hair. It has grown tremendously but I have been going through a dry spell for some time now. I know it's my fault so I'm doing what I need to do to get back on the ball. Anywho, looking forward to this challenge with support and encouragement. My goal is 80 ounces (10 cups a day). I don't have a problem with drinking water but I don't drink enough. Good Luck with your goals everyone.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in! Add me please! I actually love water but ginger ale is my kryptonite. So I will buy me a 40 oz water jug. I need about 80 oz and when I drink those I will treat myself sometimes to a ginger ale. Other than that ale its been pure laziness smh...


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am in, starting with 90oz daily.
I have a 32oz cup that I can use, 3 of those and I am good for the day.


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm going to aim for 64 oz a day


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in!
My goal is 10 glasses a day. I try to drink one glass an hour on the hour to keep me on track.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

32oz so far today.....
I'm starting a day early so I can get the water into my system.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, I haven't drank any water yet. Bout to get started tho because today is also a workout day...


----------



## godzchildtoo (Dec 31, 2012)

84 oz a day for me.


----------



## ava2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm on an ice kick these days.

I've increased my water intake tremendously just by adding lots of ice*. I want to consume more glasses because of the ice... and lemon.

*This is at home. I make my own (distilled).


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I am in, starting with 90oz daily.
> I have a 32oz cup that I can use, 3 of those and I am good for the day.



Working on my 2 fill up on my jug! 
Woot Woot.....


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 31, 2012)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I just spent the worst week of my life in excrutiating pain, 2 trips to the ER, and finally passing a kidney stone on Christmas Eve.
> 
> So, I'm in
> 
> ...



MrsTimberlake omgoodness I'm glad you are feeling better now!

I've been drinking my 64oz consistently. I plan to up the ante soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 31, 2012)

grantalston4 said:


> Hello All! I'm new to LCHF. I definitely need to increase my water intake. I've been natural for 17 months and my hair is a little above my shoulders. *I guess I have 4b/c type hair. It has grown tremendously but I have been going through a dry spell for some time now.* I know it's my fault so I'm doing what I need to do to get back on the ball. Anywho, looking forward to this challenge with support and encouragement. My goal is 80 ounces (10 cups a day). I don't have a problem with drinking water but I don't drink enough. Good Luck with your goals everyone.



 to the board grantalston4! How often do you deep condition? Perhaps you can join that challenge to reduce the dryness as well.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Dec 31, 2012)

daviine said:


> @MrsTimberlake
> So sorry to hear that. My mom had to have her kidney stone(s) removed because it/they wouldn't pass so that keeps me _somewhat_ motivated. Okay not enough as it should-, but I do keep it in the back of my mind.


 


NappyNelle said:


> @MrsTimberlake omgoodness I'm glad you are feeling better now!
> 
> I've been drinking my 64oz consistently. I plan to up the ante soon.


 
Thanks Ladies! I feel much better and I have drank my 80ozs today!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in again.  I did pretty well in 2012 but plan to do great in 2013!  It has now become a habit to take my water bottle with me every time I leave the house, I don't want to ever be without my water.  I also purchased an app for my iPhone to help me track my intake.

I weigh about 165 lbs so I plan to drink at least 80oz plus an additional 10-20 more ounces for my daily vitamin intake.  So my goal is to intake 80 oz of water daily and maybe more when i'm out in extreme temperatures in the Summer months.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Honeytips (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely need to up my water intake!! 
For 2013 I'm aiming to drink 2.5 litres a day. As I don't particularly like drinking plain water I'm going to add lemon/berries/etc to it to improve the taste.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, it's time to get this party started, if you haven't already. I don't know if I've already mentioned graduating to a 32 oz cup. My goal is 80 oz but with my 32 oz cups, I'm holding down 96 oz daily. Woot! Woot!



ava2 said:


> I'm on an ice kick these days.
> 
> I've increased my water intake tremendously just by adding lots of ice*. I want to consume more glasses because of the ice... and lemon.
> 
> *This is at home. I make my own (distilled).


 
OMGoodness! I LOVE ICE!!! I am such an ice head!!!! Unfortunately, I eat it. I love crushable ice and ice chips. Can't resist. I always worry about my iron levels when I start craving ice but, it's a constant love for me. I can't help myself. *salivating right now at the thought and heading to my freezer* (so strung out)


----------



## BKfinest (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in...my goal is to drink 72 ounces or more a day. Wish me luck because I hate watererplexed


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay! 2 Liters down! I should drink 2.5 liters but not tonite... definitely tmrw!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 31, 2012)

Please add me to this list! 

I have to start off with about 100 glasses 

So that means about 10 glasses a day of 10 oz of water! 

BUT 

If I am doing what I need to do, then the amount should go down because my weight will 

I will do daily check-ins.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's 1103pm and I got in 96oz!
Goal was 80oz.


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm im yall. Starting goal is 64oz a day.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, doing  my 64ozs today. Will update tonight to let yall know how it goes,


----------



## daviine (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years ladies! Drink up!!!!


----------



## BKfinest (Jan 1, 2013)

Did 48 ounces so far......I think I can pass my 72 ounces today.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm definitely in. I don't know how I'm going to go from like 8oz a day to 90oz, but uh that's apparently what I'm supposed to be doing. I could probably do 80 and not die, so that's my goal... Maybe I'll try 4 - 16oz bottles for one week, then go up to 5 a day... : )


----------



## fiyababygurl (Jan 1, 2013)

Im up for it.  Its my first time trying this challenge..New Year...why not?? i basically only drink water when i have a taste for it..i can barely get through one bottle a day. I like to drink it at room temperature..hate cold water unless its hot out.  i am more of a juice/pop kinda girl. And I wonder why I'm breaking out and hair is at a standstill..lol. So how do i get started.


----------



## moniq (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been lurking awhile and finally decided to pay my subscription.  I figured this is an easy way to start posting.  I am going to start with 40oz of water and 16oz of herbal tea with nothing added and increase from there.  My goal is to have better hair moisture, lose a few pounds, and water is great for the skin.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 1, 2013)

_Finally drinking my first bottle (20 oz) of water right now. Yuck! This is going to be a tough one. Trying to do it w/out the flavoring_


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2013)

*Happy New Year, Ladies!! *raises my glass of water**​ 

I hope everyone that's in has thanked the first post. I'll be using that to make the challengers list tonight.

I also want to mention that I'm using the "Water Your Body" app for Android. I like it and it works pretty well for me. Well...there is this water being poured sound that's kinda loud and embarrassing when I'm out because I can't turn it down but, I'm used to it now. I recommend this app. If you've found an app that you like, please share so that we have options, please.


That said, I have 40 oz down already and fully intend to meet my goal tonight.


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got started late today and only got in 17oz (of 64)...

I think I can get another 16 oz in before I hit the sheets....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Whew I forgot about this challenge already 1liter today but tomorrow will be better.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2013)

I definitely need to join this challenge I really don't like or drink water hardly ever. So tomorrow is day one I'll start slow and aim for 16oz


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 1, 2013)

Well i got my 84 oz in, but I promise you I released about twice that during multiple visits to the bathroom each hour! It gets better, right?


----------



## moniq (Jan 1, 2013)

Today I drank 37oz of water and 8oz of herbal tea.  I didn't make my goal today but I'll try and make it tomorrow.


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday I only had about a litre but today I've had about 1.5 and it's only about 2:30pm. I should be able to drink another litre before the end of the day.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2013)

I got in 88 oz tonight.  Would've been 96 hadn't my hubby decided he neededa sip of my water.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 2, 2013)

I am in again thanks for pulling this together again Njoy!

My goal is 85oz a day. I also drink 8 oz of green tea a day. I really need this because I fell off terribly towards the end of the year. So I can reach my goal do by aiming to drink 2, 44oz bottles a day if I stick to that along with my tea I should exceed my daily goal.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2013)

I didnt do to good today. I wasted my 32 oz this morning which got me off track for the entire day. I basically only counted (3) 12oz cups and a 16oz for a* grand total of 52oz.* 

**I did drink from the 32oz cup this morning but I wasnt sure where I was when I dropped it. So Im basically not counting that.


----------



## Linxnme (Jan 2, 2013)

I am in. This is a win win challenge. It is indeed a challenge being as though I don't drink that much of anything daily. So i am all dehydrated!  Starting with 640z and will work up to 80 something.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

I got in 85oz of water today.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2013)

I haven't been doing too well with drinking my 10 glasses a day goal. I need at least 68 oz daily if I follow the half my weight rule, and I doubt I've been hitting that goal either. I like water, and it's really all that I drink pretty much. I just don't feel thirsty often and so I tend to forget to drink. I did a little better today though and had 3 bottles of water so far. Which puts me at 48 oz. Try again tomorrow!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday, I only drank 50.9 oz of my goal 64. I know I can get 64 today, tho.


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to join. Ive been drinking 2 liters of water per day mon-fri. My goal is to drink 2liters over the weekend too.


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 2, 2013)

Didn't meet my 64oz goal yesterday, im on it today tho

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

I have been looking forward to the 2013 Up Your Water Challenge!!! My goal is to drink 72 ounces of water per day.  I will achieve that goal with use of an app called Water Your Body (I read about it in one of the threads) that gives reminders FREQUENTLY during the day.  I will keep one of those larger Smart Water bottles with me at all times as a reminder too.  I am excited about this ... I know my body, skin, hair will thank me for it. HHG ladies!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2013)

Last night before bed I drank another bottle of water so I met my goal of 68 oz! So far today I have had 2. Need to drink 2 more to make my goal. I'm working on my 3rd bottle now.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 2, 2013)

So far only 40oz.... Just another 35 to go.


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Confirming that I had 34oz yesterday (30 short of goal - but an extra 17oz of where I was when I posted).

Today's total is 66oz - 2oz over goal. 

I think I'll incorporate unsweetened tea tomorrow because I crave warm things right now (winter) so it's slower going getting water down (which I prefer with lots of ice...cold). I'll still shoot to get mostly water in, but work to boost my totals earlier in the day with the tea.


----------



## moniq (Jan 2, 2013)

Today - 40oz of water and 8oz of herbal tea.  I probably would drink more if I start earlier in the day.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 2, 2013)

88 oz down. The Water Your Body app is awesome.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 2, 2013)

I got 16oz of herbal tea in today. It was too cold to be drinking water! 

....I'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## Linxnme (Jan 2, 2013)

I got 70 ounces in today. Go me!!!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive been getting about 30 oz of water & 8 oz of green tea.... Thats it so far.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 3, 2013)

I only got in about 40oz combined water and herbal tea. I didn't count the 1/2 glass of red wine I had with my dinner!


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 3, 2013)

I did really good today. 
Goal -85 oz of water
Actual - 1 8oz glass of green tea, 2 33.8 oz and 1 25oz bottles of water, total water intake for the day 92.6oz of water.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay im slacking yall! HELP! lol.. I need to tighten up.. 64oz tomorrow.. No EXCUSES!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 3, 2013)

I only got in 70 oz yesterday. I will be better tmrw.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 3, 2013)

I failed yesterday, I only had 44 oz.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in, and my goal is to drink at least 60 ounces of water per day


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 3, 2013)

I hit my goal of 80ozs 2 days in a row   I actually drank 100ozs on the 1st.
I find having an app on my phone as a reminder is very helpful!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't trust my filtered water anymore. I'm going to have to start buying it until I can invest in a proper home water filtration system. I don't like the idea of using all those bottles but I will recycle then and try to get over it.

My aunt's home has its own well water. So I might start going over there once a week a bottling water to save money. I guess I will save my Fiji bottles for a couple weeks and use those to bottle water at my aunt's house.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 3, 2013)

Got my 74oz ready for today nice and cold.


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 3, 2013)

On Wednesday I did just over 2 litres (ending up feeling quite sick) but yesterday I only had 1 litre. I'm thinking of maybe trying for 1.5 every day and building myself up gradually from there.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 3, 2013)

I did 1.5 liters today. It was easy thanks to Fiji water. Wow its yummy. I just need to get my hands on cases of 1.5 liter bottles of Fiji water. 

I prefer to do 1 big bottle rather than keeping track of drinking multiple bottles.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2013)

MIA because I thought my subscription would automatically renew, like the email said. Ah well. Anywho... I've posted the Challenger's List and you ladies seem to be off to a great start.

If you're not doing as well as you hoped, don't sweat it. Just do better until you are. Keep moving forward. Every bit counts and you'll be on your way before you know it. 

To the Masters, thank you for checking in to show us the way.  Checking in helps, ladies. Please do so whether you're on track for the day or not.

This is an excellent challenge that will pay you back in a host of health benefits. Congrats in advance! :woohoo:






*Drink up!*​


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

I did a little better today. ..


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm at 1.5 bottles a day which us awesome considering I never drink water.  Go me!


----------



## cynd (Jan 3, 2013)

Please add me to the list NJoy. Thanks. I hate water but I accept the fact that it's a necessity.  My immediate goal is 64 ounces/day. For some reason I can down an 8 oz bottle but not a larger one lingers all day so until it becomes second nature I plan to drink eight 8 oz bottles/day.  I'm also trying to stop drinking multiple diet sodas and will allow myself 1 diet soda a day if I meet my daily water goal.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2013)

I gotchu @cynd.


So far, I've got 32 oz in and am working on the next 32 as I type.  I'll do the final 32 later tonight. I guess I should try to start earlier but hey, it works so, I'm good.


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Today went a little better for me. 

I'm polishing off 16oz right now and had 58oz at work. If I don't drink anything else tonight I will have 74oz for the day (10oz over target). :superbanana:


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 3, 2013)

So today I made 48oz. Didn't realize that I was only drinking 16oz of water before this challenge. Guess you can say "I'm focused man", Lol. Looking forward to the challenge and making each day better than the next.


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for the late response. I am learning how to work the post and iPhone App. Thank for the welcome. Uhhhhh yea that's my problem. I don't really deep condition often. I'm fining that I rush through everything. Washing and set detangling is a rush too. Yes, I'll like to join that challenge as well. I'll search for it. I need all the help I can get!!!! I truly appreciate your response too!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 3, 2013)

Got 100oz in today...


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 3, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> to the board grantalston4! How often do you deep condition? Perhaps you can join that challenge to reduce the dryness as well.



Sorry for the late response. I am learning how to work the post and iPhone App. Thank for the welcome. Uhhhhh yea that's my problem. I don't really deep condition often. I'm fining that I rush through everything. Washing and set detangling is a rush too. Yes, I'll like to join that challenge as well. I'll search for it. I need all the help I can get!!!! I truly appreciate your response too!


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 3, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> to the board grantalston4! How often do you deep condition? Perhaps you can join that challenge to reduce the dryness as well.



NappyNelle Sorry for the late response. I am learning how to work the post and iPhone App. Thank for the welcome. Uhhhhh yea that's my problem. I don't really deep condition often. I'm fining that I rush through everything. Washing and set detangling is a rush too. Yes, I'll like to join that challenge as well. I'll search for it. I need all the help I can get!!!! I truly appreciate your response too!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking In:

48/72 oz today … gotta do better tomorrow.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 4, 2013)

56oz today. Goal is 86oz...


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 4, 2013)

Day 2 for me got down my water but not my green tea. 
Goal - 85oz if water 
Actual - 92.6 oz of water


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 4, 2013)

You ladies make me not even want to list NY little 20oz. Tomorrow I'll go for 28!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in...

drank 16oz water and 12oz chai tea

Will try for 24oz water tomorrow!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2013)

85 oz in today!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

So I had 32 oz yesterday that's like wicked for me


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 4, 2013)

Working on my first 32 oz for the day.  3 more to go!


----------



## cynd (Jan 4, 2013)

First official day and I've downed 24 oz plus a naked green machine and it isn't even 10:00 a.m.  Feels like I'm floating.


----------



## carameldimples (Jan 4, 2013)

Ooh I am joining.  Just downed 8 ounces of lemon water, now working on 16 of the plain stuff!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 4, 2013)

Working on my first 32oz as we speak.
Shooting for the full 96oz today


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a crappy night. Woke-up 4 times to use restroom!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I had a crappy night. Woke-up 4 times to use restroom!



I am always concerned about that. .no drinks for me late night


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I had a crappy night. Woke-up 4 times to use restroom!


 
Yeah, you shouldn't drink so close to bed time (pot calling the kettle black ).  But thankfully, your body will adjust to increased intake.  In the beginning, you'll be p'g often. Then it tapers off.  But still, not so close to bed time.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

I did really well today  I'm on my last cup of rose petal tea .. think I had 3 of those and 3 cups of plain water....


----------



## moniq (Jan 4, 2013)

Yesterday 40oz water and 8oz of herbal tea. I will try to make my goal today but I hate drinking too much when it gets late.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I did really well today I'm on my last cup of rose petal tea .. think I had 3 of those and 3 cups of plain water....


 
Rose petal tea sounds so...dainty. 


I'm so behind schedule. It's after 8pm and I'm just working on my first 32 oz.  Ah well.  I'll get it done.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 4, 2013)

40 oz yesterday


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Caught the stomach bug and much of everything is coming out. Yuck! So needless to say I didn't even make it through a cup of water since I spent all my time putting it out rather than in. Hopefully tomorrow is better and this bug passes. I may have to trade water for Gatorade for one day to replenish with electrolytes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

grantalston4 said:


> Caught the stomach bug and much of everything is coming out. Yuck! So needless to say I didn't even make it through a cup of water since I spent all my time putting it out rather than in. Hopefully tomorrow is better and this bug passes. I may have to trade water for Gatorade for one day to replenish with electrolytes.



Ohhh sorry to hear @grantalston my dd had it the other day. ..thankfully it lasted only 1 day.  Hope you feel better soon

NJoy.... it's so refreshing you should try it


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 4, 2013)

So i only got 24oz/64oz today (i'm drinking tea now but it's oolong so i don't think it counts..). 

In my defense it all went downhill when i got 2 work. Bathrooms weren't working at all until almost noon. I *really* didn't want to get caught with all that good water pushing on my bladder with no bathroom in sight!


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ohhh sorry to hear @grantalston my dd had it the other day. ..thankfully it lasted only 1 day.  Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Nix08 Thanks! I hope this was only for 1 day as well.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 4, 2013)

Got in 80oz today.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I did really well today  I'm on my last cup of rose petal tea .. think I had 3 of those and 3 cups of plain water....


:scratchch, so can I just roll over to the botanical garden and snatch a few leaves for my water - just saying 



NJ11 said:


> So i only got 24oz/64oz today (i'm drinking tea now but it's oolong so i don't think it counts..).
> 
> In my defense it all went downhill when i got 2 work. Bathrooms weren't working at all until almost noon. I *really* didn't want to get caught with all that good water pushing on my bladder with no bathroom in sight!



I am spending so much time in the bathroom, I might have to redocorate it into a living room.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seamonster that seems about right  they are literally dried petals. ..they are aromatic and are actually pretty good for you

Eta: you don't even need to have them dried.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

Only got in 2L yesterday... will get it in today!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 5, 2013)

So glad I saw this thread! 

Runs to get in 16 oz stat!  

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not doing as well today but that was expected.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, weekends are tough for me too.  Not that I'm drinking other stuff but, too busy to remember to drink water.

I didn't hit my goal last night.  Got started too late. And that was because of all the running around I had to do too.  Gonna pay attention to my water app today.  I really need those reminders to stay on track over the weekend.  That said, let me get my first 32 oz in.  Wishing everyone a great day today.  DRINK UP!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

Water app!!!!???? !!  Why didn't you say so  I never thought of it....I just downloaded one.   I'm suppose to drink 61 oz


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in...
My goal is 55 oz everyday. I've had a lot of success lately with drinking herbal teas instead of just plain water so I will continue doing that.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 5, 2013)

I've not gotten off to a great start this year, I've drunk 3 8oz glasses today but I need to do better. I've noticed that some of you guys are drinking herbal teas or lemon in water, I didn't know that counted? Maybe I need to look at some alternative until I can increase my intake, any suggestions will be appreciated.

I downloaded a water app the other day it says I need to drink 71oz a day, I can't work out how to set up the reminders so I'm gonna look for another one that's easier to use. I want Monday to be the day that I turn the page and get serious with the water intake, my body is craving it although my mind is playing catch up.

ETA: when I checked, I had the notifications turned off, hence no reminders to drink.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *Water app!!!!???? !! Why didn't you say so* I never thought of it....I just downloaded one. I'm suppose to drink 61 oz


 
Nix08

  Girl, that was me recommending water apps and asking if anyone else wanted to recommend a particular one about three, fo pages ago.   I needs mine.  It charts progress and not wanting to mess up my chart keeps me on track. 

Which one did you download.  I'm using Water Your Body.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in. My water goals are 90oz per day  I've got a 24 oz water bottle so 4 of those a day will put me at goal each day. Last year when I upped my water intake I had great results: better skin and softer new growth


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

NJoy said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Girl, that was me recommending water apps and asking if anyone else wanted to recommend a particular one about three, fo pages ago.   I needs mine.  It charts progress and not wanting to mess up my chart keeps me on track.
> 
> Which one did you download.  I'm using Water Your Body.



  as they say reading is fundamental  I downloaded the same one  I just have to figure out how to use it


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 5, 2013)

I slacked yesterday 24 oz & today.  I have to do better tomorrow.


----------



## moniq (Jan 5, 2013)

Yesterday 37oz and today only 20oz .  Unfortunately I chose to drink too much coffee instead.  I'll see what I can do tomorrow .


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2013)

How about, my first 32 oz is STILL sitting on my nightstand.  The doorbell rang and I forgot all about it.  That means, I've had zero water all day so far. WTH?! Oh, Hubby just walked in with a fresh 32 oz for me.  I'ma marry him one day.

We'll see how much I can get in before bedtime. erplexed


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

Yesterday I got 54/72 ounces in and today I'm at 56/72 oz … if wine counted, I would be good to go for the rest of the night. *wink*


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think i got 60oz/64oz today...not entirely sure because i was sucking down the water but forgot to keep exact count- i'm trying to recreate my count based on where/when i recall refilling my container... *sigh*


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 5, 2013)

Had two days full of "dranking"  and i just downed some fruit punch. Smh. This will definitely be a challenge.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 5, 2013)

I am starting Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

I got my 2.5Liters in today!


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking in...
I only drank 24/55 oz of marshmallow root tea yesterday 
This is going to be harder than I thought, but I'm sure that I'll get there in the next few days.


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 6, 2013)

Still sick, yuck! I got 20oz of water to stay down and 8oz of ginger tea. Hopefully this bug will be over soon so I can get my whole 80oz.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just had my first 10oz


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 6, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Nix08
> 
> Girl, that was me recommending water apps and asking if anyone else wanted to recommend a particular one about three, fo pages ago.   I needs mine.  It charts progress and not wanting to mess up my chart keeps me on track.
> 
> Which one did you download.  I'm using Water Your Body.



This is the app I'm using too, it is very detailed and helps with keeping on track, now that I've worked most of it out it is working really well for me apart from the notifications, so I downloaded the Drink More Water app. It's not as sophisticated as Water Your Body, but it allows me to set hourly notifications, I'm using the latter for reminders and the former to keep a log of my intake

Yesterday I got 34/71 oz today I'm doing much better


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

20oz down


----------



## cynd (Jan 6, 2013)

Haven't reached my 64oz goal for the last couple of days.  I think I need to start drinking first thing in the morning to have a decent chance.  Tomorrow is another day and at least I'm drinking some water now.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2013)

64 oz in so far.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm struggling with my daily  64oz goal. The most I've drank has been 24oz. Urgh!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> I'm struggling with my daily  64oz goal. The most I've drank has been 24oz. Urgh!!!



Just do the best you can each day. You'll get better. Crawl, walk, then run. Now tie them laces. You'll be running before you know it.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 6, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Just do the best you can each day. You'll get better. Crawl, walk, then run. Now tie them laces. You'll be running before you know it.



^^
And there it tis … that's the best perspective to have; very encouraging!!  

Checking In …

I have 40.5/72 oz so far. Just need two more bottles and I'm good. 

ETA: Finished with 61 oz … I'm getting closer to that 72 oz.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 6, 2013)

Yesterday I tried to reach my RDI of water just to get a feel for it and see how I could work it through my day. I got 68/71 oz although it felt like a lot more, I can't believe I drunk so much! I didn't enjoy it I think it's because I started late in the day and drunk 200ml every hour for 10 hours, I felt constantly full throughout the day and this was a little uncomfortable. It's amazing how easy I can get through juices though, if that 68oz had been tropical juice etc, it wouldn't have taken me 10 hours to get through it all.


----------



## moniq (Jan 6, 2013)

20oz in so far, hopefully I can get in another 20 before I go to sleep.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2013)

im still stuck at 50oz. This week, I hope I push for the fourth bottle of water.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 6, 2013)

Friday and Saturday were major fails for me got in only 1 33.8oz of water, so that made me determine to get back on tack. Today reached my goal. 85oz, actual 92.6. No green tea though.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

I got in 2L and I had a 32oz half and half! Lol! I couldn't finish more water if I tried. Will get the full amount in tmrw. I bought a 2.2L jug


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 7, 2013)

I did better yesterday, but didn't hit my daily goal.  48oz


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yesterday I only drank 24oz.... Today will do much better. I just wish I had a drink before leaving 4 work. I'm on the train and I'm actually thirsty!


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 7, 2013)

So, weekends - when this challenge should be a breeze - are apparently when I need to be *very* aware of my water intake. It's not always like that, but I had *no* pure water all day Sunday. erplexed Saturday I got close to goal, but that's only because i pushed for it after I got a late start.  

Well, it's a new day and I'm (kinda) started on my goal for today. 64 oz here I come...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Got me a tea pot... that I filled with water and I'm making a brew of moringa and rose petal tea.   I'm getting my water and a lot of good stuff as well


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been getting all my water in finally. Also, been adding msm powder to my first glass daily.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Got me a tea pot... that I filled with water and I'm making a brew of moringa and rose petal tea. I'm getting my water and a lot of good stuff as well


 
It's 12:30 and I've had 45oz of water


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 7, 2013)

I failed this weekend. I averaged about two cups per day. Redeeming myself today. Ive had 2 liters.


----------



## spellinto (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in!  My goal is to at least 54 oz of water regularly.  I will drink at least 3-4 16oz cups of water daily for the month of Jan and see how it goes from there.  I also love plain tea so I'll indulge in the benefits of that as well!


----------



## moniq (Jan 7, 2013)

Today I had 57oz of water and 8oz of herbal tea.  I was able to go above my goal of water since it wasn't as cold today as it has been for the past week.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 7, 2013)

I had a very busy day today. Lots of running around taking my dad to doctors and specialists. Not only didn't I drink water but, I didn't find time to eat breakfast or lunch. By 5 pm, I felt dehydrated and exhausted. My lips, dry! My eyes, dry! My energy level, bone dry! When I finally got around to eating something, I drank like a camel! (Wait. A camel drinks a lot to store up water, right? erplexed) Any who, It's almost 10pm and I'm STILL dry. I hate to drink so close to bedtime but, I'm about to guzzle as much as I possibly can tonight. This is crazy how I can feel so dry like this. So far, I've only had 32 oz but, I'm gonna hit 2 more 32 oz cups before the night's over. I gotta. Whew.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not great, but not as bad as before. I had 56oz.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

Got all my ounces in! 2.2L plus 23 oz!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 8, 2013)

I got 72/72 oz today … chuurrrch.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Still slacking 32 oz


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm so tired of peeing :-( I reached my goal but all the bathroom breaks are annoying.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> I'm so tired of peeing :-( I reached my goal but all the bathroom breaks are annoying.



My co-worker said that after a week it would subdide...it better

I'm on my 30th ounce this morning. ..I started a bit earlier.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

60 oz down


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got 64oz/64ox yesterday. 

Just got started for today so I'll have to pick up the pace to make sure i get it all in before the day is over.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 8, 2013)

39oz so far and its only 9am!


----------



## MrsPeaceLily (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in! I have two 32 oz water bottles that I take to work with me. My goal is to drink at least 64 oz daily.  Today I drank 80 oz.  I had to add some grape propel zero powder to my water to give me a little motivation.  I guess it helped.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 8, 2013)

64 oz in before 6pm.  On track to 96.




ManeStreet said:


> I'm so tired of peeing :-( I reached my goal but all the bathroom breaks are annoying.


 
Hang in there.  Your body will adjust soon, as long as you're staying consistent.  And hey, while you're doing all that p'g grin, you should notice the color is lighter.  That's an indication of how hydrated you are.  That'll give you something positive to think about instead of focusing on the inconvenience.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesterday 13/71, today 54.4/71

I changed my start time from the morning to night (I'm nocturnal) and I found that it was easier for me to drink more today. So far so good, I'll keep this method and see how I go until I get used to the increased water intake.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 8, 2013)

I usually snack all day long. It's amazing that I have had no snacks and yet I'm not hungry. Water is a serious appetite control!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking In:

Girl boom ... I have 81oz/72oz.  I am happy about that right there ...


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jan 8, 2013)

32oz/64oz.....the most I've drank it months!!!! I'm getting there.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

75oz today. .. that's probably the most water I drank all last year  I feel great! !!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 8, 2013)

Alright, alright, alriiiiiiiiiight!!! You ladies are doing it up in here. Just letting you know that I'm reading each post and I see your awesomeness! Whether you're meeting, exceeding or making improvements on your intake, you're doing the dang thang! Go ladies! Go ladies! We're getting it done up in here!

*fist week party break* ics::waytogo:



Oh, and uh, I got my 96 in for the night. Somebody hold my mule.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 8, 2013)

Only had 1L yesterday and today. No more dark hot chocolate from Dunkin Donuts for me... the deliciousness is too filling and too sweet if I want to make my goal.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 9, 2013)

Did great with 67.9oz yesterday. Today, if I drink another bottle, I'll be at 59.15oz.. I drank two and a half 16.9oz bottles so far.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 9, 2013)

I only had 40oz on Tuesday


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 9, 2013)

I got about 2.3L today... need a little more now because I'm getting back into working out.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 9, 2013)

Drinking 20oz cup #1


----------



## SimJam (Jan 9, 2013)

Im not a part of this challenge and Im not sure if anyone posted this before but there are many cool apps that help with remining you to drink water throughout the day.

im using an app (for android) called drinking water that gives audible reminders and its been working.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

40oz down


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 9, 2013)

Monday and Tuesday I met my goal for water but still didn't get in my green tea. So today I am drinking my tea now and then will get started on the water.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 9, 2013)

Today is day 1 for me!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

Got my 60oz in.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2013)

64 in so far.  One more 32 oz cup to go.


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 9, 2013)

Got in 72oz. Almost there! Trying to push through this sickness! Determination!!!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 9, 2013)

I got 47.6/71 yesterday


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok. So Im easily making my 70 ounces for thr day. But whats weird is once I reach it, I'm craving more water.

 Could I really have been that dehydrated???


----------



## moniq (Jan 9, 2013)

40oz yesterday and 57oz today.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2013)

96 oz, baby. I'm exceeding my goal.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

2.2L today. I ddnt work out so I'm good. 

Quick question NJoy does coconut water count?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

So I've got 40oz down  That's atea pot of Moringa powder and rose petals..I will work on the other 20 with lunch and dinner.  That will be my system going forward.  I honestly have been feeling AMAZING!
The going to the bathroom is beginning to subside too


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 10, 2013)

40oz yesterday


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm bummed.  Everyone seems to be doing so well and I'm slacking.  Just can't seem to get my 64 oz/day in.  Can I count tea and coffee if I add sweetener or does it have to be plain?  Started out the day with 24 oz so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## MrsPeaceLily (Jan 10, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> Ok. So Im easily making my 70 ounces for thr day. But whats weird is once I reach it, I'm craving more water.
> 
> Could I really have been that dehydrated???



ManeStreet, that was me yesterday. I had 80 oz during the day. Around 7 pm  I was so thirsty and could not get enough water. I had to just stop drinking.  I had about 112 oz yesterday.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 10, 2013)

99 oz. yesterday


----------



## NJoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> 2.2L today. I ddnt work out so I'm good.
> 
> Quick question @NJoy does coconut water count?


 
Coconut water is extremely hydrating. As long as it's unsweetened, you can technically count coconut water but be careful with that. Coconut water is not a low calorie drink. It's up to you whether you include it in your water goals but, I'd include it but not use it as a substantial substitute for the water needed. But again, this is your challenge and up to you, dahling. (I LOVE Naked brand coconut water, btw. )




cynd said:


> I'm bummed. Everyone seems to be doing so well and I'm slacking. Just can't seem to get my 64 oz/day in. Can I count tea and coffee if I add sweetener or does it have to be plain? Started out the day with 24 oz so we'll see how it goes.


 
Don't compare yourself to anyone else cynd. The challenge is for YOU to do better than YOU were doing. If that's happening, congrats! You're doing it! If not, today's a new day to do better. Just intend to do better than yesterday until you reach your goal. And, don't kick yourself. Come in and celebrate EVERY achievement, big or small or state a positive intention for the next day. We're here to support you moving toward, reaching and maintaining your goal. Crawl, walk, then run. You'll get there.

As for tea and coffee, I wouldn't count it towards your goal if you add sweeteners because the sweetners dehydrate. That's working against your goal. I'm not saying you can't have 'em. Just don't count them towards your goal. 'k? 

Looking forward to your end of the day report. 24 oz already is an amazing start! Congrats! You're doing it, girl!


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks NJoy!  I need the encouragement but I also need some pressure.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

@cynd what I did was got a 40oz tea pot that I have at work...I put moringa powder and rosepetals in the mesh canister (for steeping) and fill the pot with hot water (no sugar/sweetner). I go through that pot rather quickly because I want it relatively warm. Since getting that pot it's become a whole lot easier...a whole lot!!

I then have a glass of plain water with lunch and with dinner.


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @cynd what I did was got a 40oz tea pot that I have at work...I put moringa powder and rosepetals in the mesh canister (for steeping) and fill the pot with hot water (no sugar/sweetner). I go through that pot rather quickly because I want it relatively warm. Since getting that pot it's become a whole lot easier...a whole lot!!
> 
> I then have a glass of plain water with lunch and with dinner.


 

Hmmm.  Never tried tea w/o sweetening it before.  I'll have to give it a try.  Thanks nixo8!


----------



## Judwill07 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so guilty of not drinking enough water.  I'm just going to start with 64oz and work my way up.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 10, 2013)

NJoy

Please add me to this challenge.  I need this in the worst way!!!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

cynd I can only do that with herbal teas that have very little flavor to begin with. I couldn't do it with black tea


----------



## NJoy (Jan 10, 2013)

cynd said:


> Thanks NJoy!  I need the encouragement but I also need some pressure.



cynd

A'iiiiiiight! You asked for it.  Moving you over to the "whooping list". (Lawd, she should've asked somebody)


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

NJoy said:


> @cynd
> 
> A'iiiiiiight! You asked for it.  Moving you over to the "whooping list". (Lawd, she should've asked somebody)


 

Yes m'am Ms. NJoy!  Just downed another 24 oz (okay 23.7) bottle.  Butt kickin' works for me.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

NJoy thanks! I just wanted it in addition to my regular water after my workouts instead of vitamin water or gatorade...


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

I finally did it!  70 oz.  Woo hoo!  Thanks for the encouragement NJoy and Nix08.  I can almost feel the hair growing from my scalp and the excess fat melting off my hips.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 10, 2013)

165 oz. today


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 10, 2013)

I realised it is actually 71 oz a day I need to drink not 72 (I've edited previous posts). Yesterday I exceeded it, I got 71.4/71


----------



## NJoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> @NJoy thanks! I just wanted it in addition to my regular water after my workouts instead of vitamin water or gatorade...


 
PERFECT for after workouts! Way better than the other two options. 




morehairplease said:


> 165 oz. today


 
Oh, you just showing out.  Go, girl!  What's your strategy?


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 10, 2013)

Not much h20 today. Very busy day at work. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Im getting down at at least 3- 16.9 oz (about 50oz) water bottles daily, including a 8-10 oz Vibrant health green drink. not at my goal yet, but I'm doing better then before.. I will update when I get to that 64oz mark.


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh man I've been slacking the past two days, been distracted by some stressful events, but now is the time I need to stay hydrated....someone crack the whip please...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

I got 80 oz in early today... I will probably drink more because I don't go to sleep until like 1am...


----------



## moniq (Jan 10, 2013)

40oz of water and 8oz of herbal tea.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 10, 2013)

10 more ounces to go! This has been easier than I thought. I use that water app too and it really helps keep me on track


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 10, 2013)

I might as well join this challenge. Every time I see this thread, I am always reminded to drink a huge glass of water. I also drink oolong, green, roobis and cerasee tea everyday. I found a yummy brand of 100% Coconut juice with pulp .


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 10, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Oh, you just showing out.  Go, girl!  What's your strategy?



Thanks NJoy! I try to drink as many 33 oz cups of room temperature water as I possible can before 5:00 p.m. Some days are definitely better than others but hopefully I will be able to consume between 5-6 33 oz. cups of water daily.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 10, 2013)

56 oz ......l


----------



## NJoy (Jan 10, 2013)

MicheePrings said:


> Oh man I've been slacking the past two days, been distracted by some stressful events, but now is the time I need to stay hydrated....someone crack the whip please...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
MicheePrings

I hope those stressful events are behind you now. 

But, since you asked....  How many ounces have you been getting in? And how many did you get in today? I'm looking for improvement. Cough up the numbers, Lady.  Oh, and there's still a few minutes left to get another glass in, ya know?


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 11, 2013)

NJoy said:


> MicheePrings
> 
> I hope those stressful events are behind you now.
> 
> But, since you asked....  How many ounces have you been getting in? And how many did you get in today? I'm looking for improvement. Cough up the numbers, Lady.  Oh, and there's still a few minutes left to get another glass in, ya know?



I've only been getting in 30 oz each for Wednesday and today. My goal is 64oz/day. I just had an 8oz cup of green tea (no sugar), but I'm still feeling thirsty. The stress isn't behind me yet but I'm a trooper. I'm gonna start fresh in the morning and get back on track. Thanks hun

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Jan 11, 2013)

MicheePrings said:


> I've only been getting in 30 oz each for Wednesday and today. My goal is 64oz/day. I just had an 8oz cup of green tea (no sugar), but I'm still feeling thirsty. The stress isn't behind me yet but I'm a trooper. I'm gonna start fresh in the morning and get back on track. Thanks hun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Praying strength and peace your way, Sis. You definitely need proper hydration. Drink in health and wash away the effects of stress. You'll be fine when all is said and done.


----------



## cynd (Jan 11, 2013)

MicheePrings said:


> Oh man I've been slacking the past two days, been distracted by some stressful events, but now is the time I need to stay hydrated....someone crack the whip please...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
You can do it MicheePrings!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2013)

40oz down....(that's a brew of moringa and rose petals).  Will do pure water with lunch and dinner.  My treat for having my 40oz, is a cup of coffee...going to get that now


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

I'm doing much better with my water intake … on Wednesday and Thursday I had 72/72 oz. Today, I'm halfway done with my first bottle of water for the day … off to catch up on what I missed. 

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 11, 2013)

165 oz today


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday I got 37.4/71 oz

I will do better today


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 11, 2013)

Got in 32oz today and I'm still drinking


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 12, 2013)

40 oz friday


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 12, 2013)

Results from yesterday: 62.5/72 oz … I see the weekends are a struggle for me.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 12, 2013)

So far I've been drinking 1 gallon of water a day. Going good so far.


----------



## cynd (Jan 12, 2013)

50/64 oz on Friday.  Already downed 16 oz this morning so (hopefully) I'm off to a good start.   So glad last week is in the rear view mirror.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 12, 2013)

I've slacked on my goal of 80oz since Sunday.  I've only been getting in 48oz.   Today is a new day!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm only at about 30 oz well that is more than last weekend. ..


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 12, 2013)

40.8/71 oz yesterday


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 12, 2013)

i drank 67.9 oz yesterday! finally got that extra bottle in past 50~oz. .... i got started really late today. i'll be doing great to get even two bottles in.


----------



## moniq (Jan 12, 2013)

40oz yesterday and today.  I really should be at 64oz.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 12, 2013)

84/84 today.  That's excellent for a Saturday for me.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 12, 2013)

I had a better than good week! That water your body app is the truth for a type A personality like mine..lol The graph as well maintaining my "A" is really keeping me on track. The weekends continue to take more effort than the weekdays but I'm trying to stay focused and get this water in. I averaged 108 ounces all week although last Saturday was only 80 ounces :-(  today I was out running around all day and although it is a lot later than my usual cut-off time ( and i'm sure everyone knows what I'm talking about) I will be drinking my last 16 ounces before I hit the sack. 

Wonderful progress for almost everyone and to those that are struggling... Tomorrow's another day - hit the reset and try again


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 13, 2013)

Only 32oz yesterday.  Just got in my first 8oz for the day.


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 13, 2013)

I've reached my water intake goals for the past six days. Hoping to get 1 liter in today.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

I had 2.8L Friday and 70 oz plus 17 oz of coco peach mango water (yummy)!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 13, 2013)

I feel like I hit the water jackpot.  All this time, I thought the cup I use was 8oz, but it's actually 12 oz.  24 oz down so far.


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 13, 2013)

Definitely back on track this week. Busy celebrating my sorority's centennial and water was definitely replaced with "celebration" drinks!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

Had 50 maybe 55oz/60oz today...I'm happy with that


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 13, 2013)

Checking In:

Yesterday, I got 74/72 oz down.  Today, I have 64/72 oz down so far. I have another half a bottle to smash before I'm done for the night …


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 13, 2013)

Yesterday I got 61.2/71 oz, I'm improving , I've actually exceeded my initial targets


----------



## moniq (Jan 13, 2013)

33.8oz (two 16.9oz bottles). I will do better tomorrow.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 13, 2013)

48 o Sunday


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

2.2L today... it was hard for me to get that in today. I was sooo distracted... will do better tmrw!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 14, 2013)

Saturday....not enough(33 oz.)
Sunday....109 oz


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't think I've posted for about a week now. 

In that time I've definnitely been grabbing the water before anything else, however, I've only been skirting my 64oz goal most of the time and a couple of times was closer to half of that. 

So I'm checking in for accountability and just to generally show my face in the thread again...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

40oz down. .. bathroom breaks have significantly reduced


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 14, 2013)

Yesterday I got 61.2/71 oz


----------



## moniq (Jan 14, 2013)

60oz today.  I started amping up my workouts so that increased my water intake.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 14, 2013)

109 oz. today


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

2.2L plus 16.9 coco peach mango water (I love this stuff!!!)


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 15, 2013)

60 oz Monday


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 15, 2013)

40oz down so far...I get the 60+ easily now even with a couple coffee's in there.
I'm looking for another herbal tea to use in my 40oz brew....


----------



## cynd (Jan 15, 2013)

Lost a day somewhere.  Overslept and woke up thinking today was Wed!  Anyway, I got in 60/64 oz yesterday (Mon).  Not there yet but so much better than I ever thought I would be so I'm happy.


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in. And like missbugg21, my goal is to drink a gallon per day. The easiest ways I've found to get 8 glasses of water down is to get two one-liter (32 oz) bottles of water, start drinking when you first wake up, and make a goal to down the first bottle within two hours then do the same with the other. You'll have 8 glasses of water down before noon. However, from experience, I've learned that just because I've accomplished my 8 glasses early in the day, does not mean I will remain all the way hydrated until the next day. For this reason, I continue drinking water all day until I go to sleep even if I surpass my goal early in the day. And usually I do surpass my initial goal of 8 glasses of water early in the day--so this is why I go for a gallon.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 15, 2013)

I just remembered that I love the cucumber water that's offered at the spa.  I peel and slice the cucumber and freeze. Then I add it to my water for a refreshing drink. 



			
				Livestrong.com said:
			
		

> Weight loss requires dietary trade-offs that lower the number of calories you consume. For instance, you reduce your caloric intake by consuming low-fat dairy products in place of full-fat dairy products. Another easy trade-off involves replacing high-calorie drinks with water. If you dislike water, add a slice of cucumber. Increase the flavor of cucumber water by making it a pitcher at a time and keeping it in your refrigerator.
> 
> *Cucumber Water*
> Cucumber water contains very few calories. An 8.25-inch cucumber only has 45 calories with its skin and 34 calories without its skin. Cucumber water requires you to place just one slice of cucumber in your glass. Since water contains no calories, cucumber water often has fewer then 5 calories, depending on the size of the cucumber slice. Even if you placed the entire cucumber in your glass of water, the beverage would still contain fewer than 50 calories.
> ...


----------



## moniq (Jan 15, 2013)

moniq said:


> 60oz today. I started amping up my workouts so that increased my water intake.


60oz again today.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Hydrated Hynas ...

Yesterday (Monday), I had 64/72 oz and today I have 64 oz down with 8 more oz to go. I am about to refill my little bottle of water and by the time I get home, goal is done for the day. 

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 15, 2013)

198 oz today


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am commiting to 64 oz per day! Some of you ladies put that to shame, but I want to be relaistic

I got my 64 oz in today


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 16, 2013)

40 oz Tuesday


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

I got about 70oz today and I worked out smh... Will do better tmrw


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm avgering about 52oz a day. It's not where I want to be, but its a huge improvement for me. I also noticed I eat less.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

45 oz in so far...


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 16, 2013)

70oz downed today.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 16, 2013)

Checking in, been slacking on just about everything the last couple of days, but I have my jugs filled and ready to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

80 oz in plus 10 oz coco water


----------



## daviine (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone here have guidelines for how much water you'd like to have consumed by certain times? If so, please share. (example  20 ounces by noon, then 36 ounces by 4pm...)

I find myself starting late and playing catch up all evening  trying to Hit my goal before midnight.   I'm thinking that if I make "rules" for myself, it'd be easier for me.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 17, 2013)

132 oz. yesterday.....working on my goal of 199 oz.+ for today


----------



## NJoy (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow. Yesterday was horrible for me. I don't think I got one glass of water in. Trying to think back.  I had a glass of grapefruit juice in the morning, protein drink around lunch and coconut water in the evening.  Is that it? Yesterday was so hectic, I can't remember and my app has no entries. Wow. 

Ah well. Today's a new day and I'm expecting to be back on track.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2013)

I was pretty bad with water yesterday .... Hmmmmm I guess Im joining the challenge  ..... and I forgot my water bottle today so Im gonna have to make a more concerted effort to drink today.

daviine my goal is 96oz per day and I break up my "water day" into 4 sittings because my water bottle holds 24oz.

24oz by 8:00am
48oz by 1:00pm
72oz by time I leave work - whenever that is
96oz before bedtime - whenever that is

I will always get my first 24oz in no matter what because I start at it as soon as I get up. I fill it from the night before and leave on my night stand.

I also have my second bottle of water by lunch time

Now this is where the struggle starts, I always fall off in the afternoon and end up nursing the same 24 oz bottle until bedtime


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 17, 2013)

Got 40oz in. ..the other 20 is easy


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 17, 2013)

I am doing well during the week getting at least 90 oz in but the weekends . . . forget it.  I am always running errands and HATE HATE HATE public restrooms.  What to do, what to do . . .


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been doing awesome with my water intake and really have noticed that I'm feeling much better! I'm definately keeping this up!


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 17, 2013)

I am drinking two quarts a day. My goal is to drink three quarts a day


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 17, 2013)

Checking In:

64/72 oz yesterday and 48 oz down so far ... I don't like this little 16 oz bottle because the thought of having to drink THREE more bottles to meet my goal for the day is not the business. I need to purchase a bigger water bottle!!

ETA: 72/72 oz down for the day …


----------



## moniq (Jan 17, 2013)

Yesterday - 33.8oz (I didn't work out.)
Today - 60oz


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 17, 2013)

morehairplease said:


> 132 oz. yesterday.....working on my goal of 199 oz.+ for today



186 oz today....hopefully, I will be able to reach my goal of 199 oz. tomorrow.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 17, 2013)

SunnyDelight... i'm with you. i do well during the week at work, but the weekends are difficult. for me, it is because we have a water filter thing at work, but we don't have one at home... and i'm just sitting around at work. 

NaturalfienD... that is just why i had to buy a bigger bottle. i just got a 32 oz. i wanted it to hold even more, but this will do.

i did a terrible job with water drinking this week because it took me a few days to have time to get a water bottle when we ran out of our 24 case of water Saturday. 

Today, however, I got in 80-oz so far. I am going to try to get another 8-oz in because that is exactly half my weight in oz. 

New goal- 64 oz (up from 50 oz)
Goal Starting 01/20- 72 oz
Goal Starting 01/27- 80 oz
Ultimate Goal Starting 02/03- 88 oz

80/64 oz


----------



## NJoy (Jan 18, 2013)

Another tough day today.  Only 40 oz.   *sigh* Tomorrow's a new day.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 18, 2013)

Another tough day today.  Only 40 oz.   *sigh* Tomorrow's a new day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

I got it around 2.6L yesterday. Shooting for the same today.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wednesday & Thursday 48oz


----------



## SimJam (Jan 18, 2013)

24oz down

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## cynd (Jan 18, 2013)

Not perfect (and never will be) but I'm making progress.  I've graduated from buying/reaching for 8oz bottles to buying/reaching for 32 oz bottles and actually drank 3 of them yesterday!  Today, not so good so far but I'm on the right path.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

At 50 now..not feeling the last 10 but I think I will do it....just gulp it down and get it over with.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 18, 2013)

72oz down. Lord help me through this struggle ..... 24oz to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 18, 2013)

I've had a good week, on average I've been hitting 61% of the amount of water I should be drinking per day, this is a huge improvement for me as someone who only drank water when I was in the heat on holiday. I came close to hitting my target a couple of times too.

I've noticed that I can easily drink a 500 ml bottle of water in one sitting now, when I started drinking water, I was struggling with 200 ml glasses. I don't drink tea or coffee anyway and I have  pretty much cut out sugary drinks, I feel like I'm in a good place, I'm sure my body is grateful after the years of abuse. I'm hoping for a better week next week


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Today was hard for me as I am sick and so is my 9mth old. I got maybe 1.7L in and oj and ginger ale. I got some cinnmon tea that I use for my hair so if I'm still feeling bleh tmrw I will try that so it can add to my intake amount and possibly help me feel better...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 18, 2013)

72/72 oz …


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 19, 2013)

Still slacking 48 oz


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 19, 2013)

38oz today. I was well hydrated!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's the weekend! !!  I've prepped my weekend thermos ....I haven't had any to drink yet but I'm ready


----------



## cynd (Jan 19, 2013)

Hope you and the little one are feeling better Babygrowth.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you cynd!


----------



## moniq (Jan 19, 2013)

Yesterday - 60oz
Today - 40oz (too much coffee)


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 20, 2013)

Made my daily goals last week. Hoping to do the same this week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 20, 2013)

Only 2L yesterday. I doubt I will even come close today :-(


----------



## moniq (Jan 20, 2013)

40oz today.  I really need to work harder on the weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2013)

I was such a failure this weekend,  let's not talk about it.  Back on the wagon tomorrow


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2013)

94/84 today.  Not bad, says I.


I'm so proud of how we're all checking in.  Good or bad.  Keep up the good work, ladies!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

Ummm yeah so today (scratches nervously) not so good. Maybe 30 oz (yikes!) my cold is getting better so I will definitely make up for it tmrw!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2013)

35oz in...I started early


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2013)

55 down. .


----------



## cynd (Jan 21, 2013)

Epic fail over the weekend.  Not even enough to measure.  Back on the wagon today.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been doing pretty well, but yesterday only drank about half of my daily goal. Gona try harder today. I read somewhere that it takes up to 2 days of proper hydration to bring your body's hydration level back up to normal, so I'm trying not to mess up and keep my levels normal all the time.


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was doing well but my hiatus set me back. Lately I've been only able to drank 48-60oz of water. My goal is 80oz. I'll keep pressing on. I WILL reach and sustain my 80oz goal! ;-)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2013)

About 70 today. ..


----------



## NJoy (Jan 21, 2013)

64/84.  On track.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 21, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I've been doing pretty well, but yesterday only drank about half of my daily goal. Gona try harder today. *I read somewhere that it takes up to 2 days of proper hydration to bring your body's hydration level back up to normal,* so I'm trying not to mess up and keep my levels normal all the time.


 
3 days at the proper level for your weight.  You can do it!


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 21, 2013)

This weekend was a "fail" yet again. Went on a girls trip and I will say with all that was going on water was the furthest thing on my mind. But as I was lurking on the forum this evening the guilt kicked in and have all my water set to be back on track tomorrow!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm slacking again today, only drank 30 of my 64 oz so far. Days not over so I'm gona keep trying....after this glass of wine!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm slacking again today, only drank 30 of my 64 oz so far. Days not over so I'm gona keep trying....after this glass of wine!


 
JustGROWwithIt

I see I'm gonna have to whoop you.  Depending on where you are, the day IS over.  And that wine subtracts from your 30 oz.   Get your early start in. You need it.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 22, 2013)

NJoy said:


> @JustGROWwithIt
> 
> I see I'm gonna have to whoop you. Depending on where you are, the day IS over. And that wine subtracts from your 30 oz.  Get your early start in. You need it.


 
Ugh I know! It's 9 oclock so I can chug a couple more bottles of water...maybe 3 more to make up for the glass of wine :imstupid:


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 22, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm slacking again today, only drank 30 of my 64 oz so far. Days not over so I'm gona keep trying....after this glass of wine!



I only got in 16 oz of my 96; that wine does sound good. 

There is hope, I just mix up a lemon, some ginger, a clove of garlic, and of course a sliver of onion 6 glasses of water. It taste like a spicy sugar water. I think I can get this in. Then maybe I will reward myself with some of my warm homemade holiday glogg


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 22, 2013)

72/72 oz today; 64/72 oz yesterday …


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 22, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> I only got in 16 oz of my 96; that wine does sound good.
> 
> There is hope, I just mix up a lemon, some ginger, a clove of garlic, and of course a sliver of onion 6 glasses of water. It taste like a spicy sugar water. I think I can get this in. Then maybe I will reward myself with some of my warm homemade holiday glogg


 
Sounds yummy! 
I have no problem drinking water and it really is pretty much all that I drink, but I don't feel thirsty often and then forget!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Ugh I know! It's 9 oclock so I can chug a couple more bottles of water...maybe 3 more to make up for the glass of wine :imstupid:



JustGROWwithIt

Oh shoot, you had plenty time left. How'd you do?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

I drank maybe 1.4L yesterday. First it was a cold, now its aunt flow... ugh! I'm gon get it together this week eventually...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 22, 2013)

NJoy said:


> @JustGROWwithIt
> 
> Oh shoot, you had plenty time left. How'd you do?


 
I drank 2 12 oz glasses and a 16 oz bottle of water. So I got all my water in, but since I had wine I was still behind. I just couldn't drink anymore after that or I would've started floating!I'll do better today though.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

55oz down so far...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

70 down...


----------



## moniq (Jan 22, 2013)

Yesterday - 60oz and 8oz of herbal tea
Today - 50.7oz (3 16.9oz bottles)


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 22, 2013)

36oz yesterday
60 today


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2013)

cynd said:


> Epic fail over the weekend. Not even enough to measure. Back on the wagon today.


 
cynd

Ok. I thought I was gonna have to keep a closer eye on you but, you're checking in, good or bad.  I like that. KUTGW.


Where's my girl, MicheePrings. Haven't seen you check in lately. Howzit going, Ma?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

2.2L in today


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 22, 2013)

Only 7oz to go for the day and I'll get that in easily. I also drank a cup of herbal tea this morning but I wasn't sure if that counted. I guess if it does count I probably hit my goal for today. But I'll still drink one more 12oz glass anyway.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 22, 2013)

NJoy said:


> @JustGROWwithIt
> 
> I see I'm gonna have to whoop you. Depending on where you are, the day IS over. And that wine subtracts from your 30 oz.  Get your early start in. You need it.


 
NJoy So if you have a glass of alcohol how much extra water should you then drink to make up for it?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been gone since 1/2 but I am back.

I went to Krogers and picked up (7) 101.4oz=3L jugs of water. One for each day of the week. They had them 10/$10

So tomorrows goal is the entire 101.4oz of water!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 22, 2013)

Friday & today not enough....only a sip here & there
Saturday & Sunday again not enough only roughly 99 oz.

Hopefully, I will be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 23, 2013)

96/89 today.  :woohoo:


----------



## Jewell (Jan 23, 2013)

Drinking on avg. 2 liters of water per day, but last few days Ive been down some on my intake. I drink large amts for health mainly. It has really helped me to keep my body healthy and my immune system strong by flushing away toxins (water helps cells to eliminate wastes).


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think I've updated since I join. Not quite there yet but trying to get better. The other day I was able to go buy a 24 pack of 16.9 fl.oz. H2O. Generally bottled water encourages me to drink more.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 23, 2013)

Checking In:

Yesterday, I barely got my 72/72 oz in but I chugged a liter down over the course of two hours and got 'er done!  Right now, I am at 48/72 oz; hopefully by nightfall, I will have met my goal for the day.

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 23, 2013)

Today has been a bad day for me, I only got 10 oz,  I will do better tomorrow


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm at 50 today


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm well over 100 for today


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 23, 2013)

135.2 oz today


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 23, 2013)

60 oz today


----------



## Solila (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been doing 67.6 oz a day. I've been good but cheated a few times.
I'm back on track though. I will say this, my skin has been feeling extra moisturized. I see it too. Very happy.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 23, 2013)

39oz more to go today! I can do it!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

All I had today was coconut water. Bought 6 3L bottles of deer park and left them in my truck (because its cold out) and ended up taking the truck to the shop and left my waters! Ugh! So hopefully I can get it tmrw or I'm going to have to boil water. I can't stand tap water unless I'm super duper thirsty. I'm not there yet.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 25, 2013)

99/84 today.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 25, 2013)

72/72 oz …


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been checking in but I have kept up with my water intake. 3liters aday.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 25, 2013)

Downed all my water today!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 25, 2013)

64 oz yesterday


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't get any water yesterday (coco water only) and I am just getting started today but I will drink almost 3L before bed to get back on track


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 25, 2013)

I consistently get 70+ oz a day without even trying. Its become a way of life. Im so happy for this challenge. My appetite has decreased alot too & I have less tummy issues.


----------



## moniq (Jan 25, 2013)

Wednesday - 40oz
Thursday - 40oz


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 26, 2013)

One more glass to go tonight and I am done for the day


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 26, 2013)

60 oz friday


----------



## NJoy (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm under the weather today. I've been asleep most of the day. I'm 20 oz in so far only because i did 16 oz before going to sleep at 4 this morning. I have 33.8 oz at my bedside waiting on me courtesy of my hubby. With his help, i think i can still make my 84 oz goal today.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

NJoy said:


> I'm under the weather today. I've been asleep most of the day. I'm 20 oz in so far only because i did 16 oz before going to sleep at 4 this morning. I have 33.8 oz at my bedside waiting on me courtesy of my hubby. With his help, i think i can still make my 84 oz goal today.



Feel better soon Njoy! You're doing much better than I did when I was under the weather!


----------



## moniq (Jan 26, 2013)

[USER][/USER]NJoy I hope you feel better soon. Yesterday 20oz.  Today 60oz and 8oz of herbal tea (I had to make up for yesterday).


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

2.5L today...


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just checking in. Consistently getting 64oz of water each day. Definitely striving to 72oz. Happy that I've come this far.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 27, 2013)

60 oz saturday


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 27, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Where's my girl, @MicheePrings. Haven't seen you check in lately. Howzit going, Ma?


 
I'm doing ok NJoy. I'm still managing to get 640z in 4 days out of 7 but thats an improvement from where I was. I'm asking for prayers at this time as myself and family are dealing with a very heavy situation. I can't wait to refocus and just get back on track. Thanks for looking out hun.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 27, 2013)

Checking in...
I haven't been doing very well with my goals lately. I don't think I've had over 30/55 oz as of yet.  I've tried setting an alarm on the computer to remind me, but it hasn't worked for me yet cause once I go refill the water I drink very slowly. I'm just going to have to start chugging it down all at once. Do you all drink a large amount of water on an empty stomach or with a meal, because I always feel weird drinking on an empty stomach?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 27, 2013)

MicheePrings said:


> I'm doing ok @NJoy. I'm still managing to get 640z in 4 days out of 7 but thats an improvement from where I was. I'm asking for prayers at this time as myself and family are dealing with a very heavy situation. I can't wait to refocus and just get back on track. Thanks for looking out hun.


MicheePrings

 Lifting you and your family in prayers, hon. God is able.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 28, 2013)

48 oz yesterday


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

82oz yesterday


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

I do well during the week but not to well on the weekends, but I'm getting better
Since starting this challenge I go to the washroom a lot more (granted the first week was crazy!!).  As a consequence my hands have been SOOOO dry from all the hand washing  On pinterest I discovered that to soften your feet soak them in water with 1 cup of epsom salt and 1 cup of Apple cider vinegar.  Let me tell you this works like a charm  I did this for my hands and all is well again


----------



## NJoy (Jan 28, 2013)

Feeling much better today. Honestly, as a mom, I'm not allowed to be down for long so, er uh... Back to work, Mom!

I have 32 oz in so far today.


----------



## cynd (Jan 28, 2013)

I've had to drink obscene amounts of cranberry juice for the past few days so needless to say my water intake is close to nonexistent.  Hope to be back on track soon.  The good news is that I missing drinking water.


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have *not* been consistent in the last week or so with my water intake and I think the heating is really making me feel it (the dry heated air is dryign me out). Which reminds me...I need to put out my humidifier...

I've got almost 48z so far today.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 28, 2013)

NJoy Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been doing good the last few days.
I still wonder tho, how much water do you have to "replace" when you have a glass of alcohol?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Any relaxed ladies find their new growth more moisturized?  I'm wondering if it's the water or another aspect of my regimen.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 28, 2013)

I had 70oz of h20 today, but I'm about to drink 20oz of Mountain Dew. I've been at work since 5:40am and will probably be here until 6:30- 7pm..... Deadlines.


----------



## moniq (Jan 28, 2013)

40oz yesterday and 60oz today.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 28, 2013)

lovestarr said:


> @NJoy Is it too late to join this challenge?


 
lovestarr

Nope.  C'mon in!  State your goal and your plan to get there, please.  WELCOME!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 28, 2013)

101.7 oz today


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 29, 2013)

48 oz Monday


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2013)

Only 64/84 last night.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think I'll be very successful today as I'm off to a late start and I'm so not in the mood  But it's only 9:30 we'll see.  I'm going to enjoy this second cup of coffee now though


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

75/80oz yesterday


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 29, 2013)

I ended up doing well today


----------



## moniq (Jan 29, 2013)

I got in 60oz again today.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 30, 2013)

60 oz Tuesday


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

64oz yesterday...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been doing good, hitting my goal everyday


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 31, 2013)

Only 36 oz yesterday


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 31, 2013)

I had 33 oz of water plus 17 oz of coco water


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 31, 2013)

i already downed 50 now off to the gym wih another 50 oz bottle


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 31, 2013)

60 oz ......


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 1, 2013)

85oz in yesterday.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Feb 1, 2013)

Been doing good getting my 68oz everyday for the past week!


----------



## moniq (Feb 1, 2013)

Wednesday - 40oz
Thursday - 30oz and 8oz of herbal tea


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 2, 2013)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge?  I'm a long time lurker, first time posting was today.


----------



## thehappyserver (Feb 2, 2013)

Can I please join? I have a lot of trouble drinking anything that is not coffee, and I feel like this challenge would really help me!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

I haven't checked in in a minute! Work is super crazy right now. For the past week I've been avoiding anything that requires me to think/make sense with words, when I'm not working.  I've been consistent with my water intake, for the most part; I've only had one bad day at 38/72oz.

Today, I have 32/72oz but I think I will make my goal. I am going to start checking in weekly in lieu of daily because I'm slacking. Until next time …


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm checking in, after the first month of this challenge I can honestly say that I have done extremely well with my water intake compared to last year. When I started this challenge I set myself what I thought to be realistic goals, my water app helped me to work out the amount of water I needed to drink each day based on my weight and this was much more than my initial goal, but gave me a real target to work towards. I think I slacked a bit at the last quarter of the month because I was well aware that I had surpassed my initial goals.

I took a screen shot of my water chart for you all to see my progress


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 2, 2013)

36 oz friday


----------



## moniq (Feb 2, 2013)

Yesterday - 30oz (It was so cold I had to drink coffee even though I should have drank some herbal tea.)
Today - 60oz


----------



## NJoy (Feb 3, 2013)

clvransom said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I'm a long time lurker, first time posting was today.


 


thehappyserver said:


> Can I please join? I have a lot of trouble drinking anything that is not coffee, and I feel like this challenge would really help me!


 
The more, the merrier.  Welcome aboard, ladies.  Let us know your goals and how you plan to get there. Meantime, drink up!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Didn't get an exact measurement but I didn't do to bad yesterday.   I was so thirsty in the evening...I guess my body was craving that last 15 oz.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 3, 2013)

Horrible day yesterday only 12 oz


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 3, 2013)

65 oz yesterday


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 4, 2013)

36 oz sunday


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 4, 2013)

My goal is to consume at least 96 oz of H2O a day.  However, I only got 48 oz in on Super Bowl Sunday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using LHCF


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 4, 2013)

135.2 oz. so far. I will try to get another 33.8 oz in before going to bed.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 4, 2013)

Without a doubt this water intake is drastically positively impacting on my new growth!
Staying consistent with drinking water now and I often find myself thirsty for water now


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 4, 2013)

Yesteurday I didn't drink very much water while watching the game. I did drink a lot of margaritas, does that water count?


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Without a doubt this water intake is drastically positively impacting on my new growth!
> Staying consistent with drinking water now and I often find myself thirsty for water now



I  think my NG at this stage in my stretch feels like more than it would normally be, i'm 9 weeks post and it feels more like 13, but I'm managing fine with no issues, I only really drink water now, I don't crave the sugar any more, water is my first choice, I feel irritated if I can't get water and have to drink juice. 



Seamonster said:


> Yesteurday I didn't drink very much water while watching the game. I did drink a lot of margaritas, does that water count?



LOL it would be so much easier to reach the quota if that kind of water counted 

I've made a good start to the month

Friday: 47.6/70
Saturday: 40.8/70
Sunday: 54.4.70
Monday: 74.8/70 (I exceeded my quota)


----------



## moniq (Feb 4, 2013)

40oz yesterday and today


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 4, 2013)

im sick of drinking water at work bcz i have to pee for a really long time and the other girls in the office laugh at me lol. it is slightly seriously embarrassing even though i've told some that i'm trying to drink more water. they laugh when they see me drinking water too... its pretty sad


----------



## sassy44a (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in!  Starting with 100 oz a day


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 4, 2013)

Did horrible yesterday because it was game day. Only 30oz. Today 50oz... I'm going to do better tmrw.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 5, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> im sick of drinking water at work bcz i have to pee for a really long time and the other girls in the office laugh at me lol. it is slightly seriously embarrassing even though i've told some that i'm trying to drink more water. they laugh when they see me drinking water too... its pretty sad



Girl, they just hating. When you get fine, your skin is banging, your hair is swinging, and the men start giving you more compliments; you are going to have get a number for the water cooler. 



Babygrowth said:


> Did horrible yesterday because it was game day. Only 30oz. Today 50oz... I'm going to do better tmrw.



Me too, but I only got 8-10 oz in- since you guys won't let me count that pitcher of margaritas.


----------



## yora88 (Feb 5, 2013)

Consumed 40 ounces of water yesterday, plan on consuming 50 ounces today!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 5, 2013)

Another bad day yesterday 24  oz


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> Girl, they just hating. When you get fine, your skin is banging, your hair is swinging, and the men start giving you more compliments; you are going to have get a number for the water cooler.
> 
> Me too, but I only got 8-10 oz in- since you guys won't let me count that pitcher of margaritas.



Lololol @ "that pitcher of margaritas"! ROTFL!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay.

On this 1st 20oz cup of water...and it is sooooo good for some reason.


----------



## sassy44a (Feb 5, 2013)

I forgot how much water I drank so far, lol. Tomorrow I'll keep better track of things.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 6, 2013)

60 oz tuesday


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been forgetting to keep track of my mesurements, too. I'll try harder from now on.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 6, 2013)

I have not been doing well. I'm trying to balance running around with maintaining but I'm failing miserably. I got maybe 40oz yesterday. I'm going to try to do better today.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 6, 2013)

60 oz today


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I have not been doing well. I'm trying to balance running around with maintaining but I'm failing miserably. I got maybe 40oz yesterday. I'm going to try to do better today.



Failed miserably... maybe 20oz. Today will be better for sure.


----------



## moniq (Feb 7, 2013)

Tuesday - 60oz
Wednesday - 50.7oz


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been doing great this week. Exceeding my goal of 68oz almost everyday!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 8, 2013)

Only 24 oz today.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 8, 2013)

36 oz Thursday


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2013)

75oz yesterday


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2013)

I read this book and it said for every cup of  coffee/tea/soda you drink you need to drink an additional half a cup of water.  And for every ounce of alcohol you need an additional 5.5 ounces of water


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I read this book and it said for every cup of  coffee/tea/soda you drink you need to drink an additional half a cup of water.  And for every ounce of alcohol you need an additional 5.5 ounces of water



^

Ah naw, say it ain't so … I appreciate the info AND it hurts to know that my wine is knocking a huge dent in my progress. I've been kinda off with my water intake this week … I've only had 32/72 oz so far. Maybe I should get back in this thread daily for motivation!!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2013)

NaturalfienD said:


> ^
> 
> Ah naw, say it ain't so … *I appreciate the info AND it hurts to know that my wine is knocking a huge dent in my progress.* I've been kinda off with my water intake this week … I've only had 32/72 oz so far. Maybe I should get back in this thread daily for motivation!!



Well you know how they say misery loves company right...that's why I shared  I rolled my eyes at that part of the book then sighed...  Here's the weekend let's see how I do...having coffee now


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 9, 2013)

40 oz yesterday... probably the same today!


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 9, 2013)

48oz yesterday


----------



## moniq (Feb 9, 2013)

Thursday and Friday - had 40oz each day and probably today also


----------



## NJoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Woefully behind schedule. 32 oz in so far. Another 52 to go. *sigh* And I'm sleepy.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm only at about 24 oz for the day

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 10, 2013)

24 oz on saturday


----------



## moniq (Feb 11, 2013)

20oz yesterday
Today - 60oz (I had to make up for yesterday.)


----------



## NJoy (Feb 12, 2013)

Ugh, I missed my goal by 3 ounces.  I could've gotten 'em in by midnight if my cousin hadn't called me and kept me on the phone yapping.  Ah well.  Close enough.  81 oz for tonight.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 12, 2013)

60 oz monday


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in! I've be upping my water intake the last month trying to keep up with at least 60oz a day. I'm downloading the water app so that should help. Sometimes I add a Green Tea tea bag to my bottled water and give a good shake for 30 seconds just to add a little flavor.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 12, 2013)

I won't even list what I drank because I've been a bad girl. But I will get back on track today.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 12, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I read this book and it said for every cup of  coffee/tea/soda you drink you need to drink an additional half a cup of water.  And for every ounce of alcohol you need an additional 5.5 ounces of water



I wasn't aware of the exact counter productiveness of the tea/coffee/juices verses the water ratio but, when I opted to up my water intake I also opted to reduce my alcohol intake and cut out all sugary drinks. I've been limiting my alcohol consumption to once a month or less (mainly special occasions) and I've only had 3 fruit juices and 1 ribena so far this year, the rest has been water all the way, I don't drink tea or coffee.

I've been improving the last couple of days today I got 54.4/70 this is an improvement on the weekend, tomorrow I will try to do better.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 12, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> I wasn't aware of the exact counter productiveness of the tea/coffee/juices verses the water ratio but, when I opted to up my water intake I also opted to reduce my alcohol intake and cut out all sugary drinks. I've been limiting my alcohol consumption to once a month or less (mainly special occasions) and I've only had 3 fruit juices and 1 ribena so far this year, the rest has been water all the way, I don't drink tea or coffee.
> 
> I've been improving the last couple of days today I got 54.4/70 this is an improvement on the weekend, tomorrow I will try to do better.


 
Girl, I am jealous of you!! Lowkey, I drank ... I cannot imagine only drinking on special occasions! I know I sound quite ratchet but I am okay with being judged. Since I can't reduce my alcohol intake as significantly as I would like, I will just chase my drank with some water. Hey, balance right?

Checking In:

32/72 oz so far and I am about to refill this bottle to get another 32oz down.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2013)

Just lazy today. I didn't start dining until dinner time and only got in 32 oz for the day. Ah well. I'll start early today.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 13, 2013)

48 oz Tuesday


----------



## lollikd (Feb 13, 2013)

Good morning, Ladies!
I'd love to join.

My weight is 102 so half is 51 oz of water daily... 3.2 pints (or 1.5 liters) of water is my goal.

I've had 1.05 pint already so 2 more to go...


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2013)

lollikd said:


> Good morning, Ladies!
> I'd love to join.
> 
> My weight is 102 so half is 51 oz of water daily... 3.2 pints (or 1.5 liters) of water is my goal.
> ...



Welcome aboard and drink up!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought a Pur water filter yesterday so I have no more excuses. Its on today!


----------



## lollikd (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok so ... today I barely got thru 2 pints but that's a lot more than usual. I'm short 17.4 oz which I'm gonna say is actually 15 since night vitamins havent been taken. 

Kinda wondering how my capri sun roaring waters chock up to this goal... I drink about 2 of those a day!  But it's sugary so that's bad, huh?


----------



## moniq (Feb 13, 2013)

Yesterday - 40oz and 8oz of herbal tea 
Today - same as yesterday


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 14, 2013)

Wednesday and Thursday I've been consistent with drinking 60oz a day so far.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't remember if I had 60 or 72 oz yesterday


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2013)

32oz yesterday. As soon as I find a wrench I'll be drinking more!


----------



## lollikd (Feb 14, 2013)

One mini perrier and two roaring waters. Not sure how much either were but this will save my spot and serve as my reminder.

1 mini perrier = 11.5 oz
3 roaing waters = 18 oz
1 mini fiji = 16.9 oz
today = 46.4/51 !!!

Dang I thought I was slacking today too. This is helping so much!!


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 15, 2013)

Only 36 oz thursday


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 15, 2013)

Yesterday was abysmal, today, 74.8/70 oz


----------



## lollikd (Feb 15, 2013)

Bravo angel of the north!!!

Grr. My goal seems so easy but I can't ever get there.
2 mini fijis = 33.8
1 rw = 6
Total = 39.8/51


----------



## moniq (Feb 15, 2013)

Yesterday - 60oz
Today - 40oz


----------



## lollikd (Feb 18, 2013)

My water intake this weekend was laughable. No more than 20 oz on Sat or Sun. Hanging my head in shame!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 18, 2013)

lollikd said:


> My water intake this weekend was laughable. No more than 20 oz on Sat or Sun. Hanging my head in shame!



We can hang our head in shame together


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2013)

35oz on Friday, 60oz on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## moniq (Feb 18, 2013)

Saturday - 40oz, Sunday - 33.8oz


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm running behind tonight.  But, I'll be satisfied with 60.  Still working on it. Tomorrow, I'll do better.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been doing horrible these last few days, only drinking like 30oz and it's not like I was drinking other stuff. Today I'm going to pickup a nice 32oz reusable water bottle. Don't know what happened to the stainless steel one I bought last summer.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 19, 2013)

32 oz Friday
24 oz sat & sun 
36 Monday


----------



## lollikd (Feb 19, 2013)

Mon 32 oz
Tues 32 oz
Wed 48 oz
Some day this week is gonna be better!!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 19, 2013)

I forgot I was Ok'd to join this challenge lol.  But I have been getting better with my intake so now I can post hopefully daily.  Today consumed 50.7 ounces which is the most in a long time.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2013)

Struggling to get 60 oz today. This is my fault for having orange juice in the house.  I've been taking my vites with oj and that cuts into my water intake.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 20, 2013)

I seem to plateau at 60oz this week but I'm trying to get to 80oz...


----------



## NJoy (Feb 20, 2013)

It's hard for me to drink water early in the morning. But, gotta get an early start so, 10 oz in so far.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm back on track, already had 20oz so far today.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 20, 2013)

averaging 34/70 oz for the last few days, today I got 71.4/70


----------



## moniq (Feb 20, 2013)

Mon - 40oz and 8oz of herbal tea
Tue - 33.8oz
Today - same as Mon


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm still juggin it. Carrying my 74oz jug daily.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 20, 2013)

Only 34 oz today but tomorrow is gym day so definitely will try to do 50 oz minimum.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 21, 2013)

67.6oz yesterday


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been seriously slacking the last 2 days.  24 oz both days.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 21, 2013)

Babygrowth good job!

It's hard for me to drink so much water bc then I'm not hungry and it has me running to pee every half hour. (Sorry tmi)

Ordering water with my food helps somewhat... tea does too. I wonder though if the liver having to filter the water out of my tea/rw is only setting my water intake back??? I love me some hot tea!


----------



## missbugg21 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got about 40 ounces in so far today and I'll be working on another 40-60. I'm trying to make a full gallon for the day.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 21, 2013)

I got my 84 oz in. Yes!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Just finished my last glass for the night 60oz today.


----------



## Tonto (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot leave my water bottle! I drink it at least once a day - 75 ounces, I just converted it in liters and it's 2 liters! yeay- I think I'm doing pretty good


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 21, 2013)

A little better today, but missed my mark- 36 oz.


----------



## sassy44a (Feb 22, 2013)

I got a new water bottle for work, so I've been drinking more because I don't have to get up and refill as often.  So today 60 oz but I'd like to do 90 tomorrow.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats NJoy

Yesterday I got in 50/51 & I'm happy!!!
Already have in 16.9 this morning.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 22, 2013)

Man, only 51oz yesterday. Given the day I had tthats pretty good. I need to get at least 70oz in today and I will feel better...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 22, 2013)

Met my goal early today! 60.9oz down so lets see how many extra oz. I can get in today.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow!! You ladies are doing fantastic!
The "almost there"s and the "extra"s ...!!! You reachin your goals is inspiring. Keep up the good work.  This weekend might be a tough one but checking in knowing we have a mission has me chuggin along. 

38/51 so far.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 22, 2013)

Getting my 60 or more in easily this week. ...as for the weekend well lets see how this one goes


----------



## moniq (Feb 22, 2013)

40oz yesterday and today.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 24, 2013)

Friday 28 oz
Saturday 48 oz


----------



## lollikd (Feb 24, 2013)

Sat 53/51
Sun 17/51 womp womp


----------



## ilong (Feb 24, 2013)

Ladies - I am not part of this challenge but I thought I would post my recent discovery on this thread.

I started back taking chlorella and spirulina last month and I also began oil pulling around January 21st 

I oil pull and take about 6 grams of chlorella and 9g of spirulina daily. Since last month my water consumption has skyrocketed. I drink anywhere from 6-8 16oz glasses/bottles of water daily. I actually have a taste for it now and no desire to drink any other beverages. 

I thought it may have been the oil pulling - but I recently had a (ugh!) colonoscomy test which requires pre "cleansing" and I couldn't take chlorella/spirulina for 3 days. After the 3 days- I resumed my doses and after a couple of days - I detoxed again. During the 3 days and the few days after - I had no water cravings, however immediately after detoxing the water cravings started again. Since starting this regimen I actually *feel* clean and healthy, inside and out!

I'm not trying to convince anyone to start taking these supplements or start oil pulling but I will not stop oil pulling or taking these supplements . 

It may help you with increasing your water intake too. There is a lot of information about these on the forum, so if you are interested you can do a search. 



Just thought I would share my great finds/experiences


----------



## NJoy (Feb 25, 2013)

91 oz today. That 7 oz over. Woot woot!


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 25, 2013)

36 oz sunday


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

60oz on Saturday and 76oz yesterday... working on 80 or more today


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

ilong said:


> Ladies - I am not part of this challenge but I thought I would post my recent discovery on this thread.
> 
> I started back taking chlorella and spirulina last month and I also began oil pulling around January 21st
> 
> ...


 
I've also started oil pulling this month (Feb) and getting that water in has been easier in that I'm often getting in a little more.  Granted on the weekends I still struggle somewhat...


----------



## moniq (Feb 25, 2013)

Saturday - 33.8 oz
Sunday - 40oz
Today - 60oz


----------



## NJoy (Feb 26, 2013)

80 oz tonight.  That's 4 oz short but I can't drink another drop.  My eyeballs are trying to float away.  So, good enough for tonight.

Keep up the good work, ladies.  We can do it!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

Only 75oz yesterday... I was too full to drink anymore... but 70 and up is good with me...


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 26, 2013)

48 oz monday


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 26, 2013)

Still doing well and reaching my daily goal. I never thought the day would come when I could drink nothing but water on a daily basis! I'm so excited.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my 84 oz in for the day.  Woot!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

2.2L today... will try to add more tmrw


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 27, 2013)

44oz Tuesday


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been doing very well....today though, I haven't started yet and I REALLY don't feel like it.  I think I'll have a coffee and start a little later


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 28, 2013)

30 oz wednesday


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 28, 2013)

Past few days have been averaging about 40oz but today I'm going to shoot for at least 500z. 16oz today so far


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 28, 2013)

75 oz yesterday trying to increase that to maybe 85 since today is a workout day.


----------



## moniq (Feb 28, 2013)

Tuesday - 50.7oz
Wednesday - 40oz
Today - 40oz and 8oz of herbal tea


----------



## lollikd (Feb 28, 2013)

Mon-Wed: fell way short
Thurs: 53/51! though 8.5 was white tea.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 1, 2013)

60 oz thursday
48 oz friday
98 oz Saturday - I must've been really dehydrated.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2013)

My water reminder is going off like crazy and I have not drank water yet! It's 3:12pm and I'm feeling a little crispy.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 4, 2013)

17oz Friday, 60oz Saturday, 80oz Sunday...

Just getting started today ;look: forgot to fill and bring my bottle with me before I left to do errands!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 4, 2013)

....I'll try to consume 40 oz. before bedtime. I've only had 20 oz. so far erplexed. @Babygrowth and @Atdow71 You guys are doing awesome!


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ....I'll try to consume 40 oz. before bedtime. I've only had 20 oz. so far erplexed. @Babygrowth and @Atdow71 You guys are doing awesome!



EnExitStageLeft- thanks, but that was a fluke lol. Yesterday I only goy in 24 oz, and I'm upto 36oz today 

ETA: 48 oz monday


----------



## moniq (Mar 5, 2013)

I realized I haven't updated in a bit.
Thursday - 33.8 oz
Fri - Sun - 40oz each day
Yesterday - 60oz
Today - 40oz and 8oz of herbal tea


----------



## NJoy (Mar 5, 2013)

Got my 84 oz in.  Had to get back to my 32 oz cups.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 6, 2013)

60 oz Tuesday


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Doing well except yesterday and boy did I not feel right. .I was so lethargic. I did eventually start drinking around 4 and then started to feel better.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been getting in about 40oz consistently (boooo) womp womp... lol got a stomach virus so its been hard to keep anything in or down. Hopefully I can do better and feel better tmrw...


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 7, 2013)

60 oz Wednesday
48 oz today
36 oz friday


----------



## moniq (Mar 11, 2013)

Wednesday - Saturday - 40oz each day
Sunday and Today - 60oz each day (I'm happy its starting to warm up.)


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sat & sun total fail 24 oz each day


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 12, 2013)

Been getting in 60oz daily since last post...


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 12, 2013)

Been doing good except yesterday I was sick to my stomach and couldn't drink much. I managed to drink 2 glasses only, and I was so thirsty but everything that went in, came out. 

Today I am taking it slow, doing 32 oz of lemon water with DE and I will see after that.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 12, 2013)

24oz Monday.  I gotta pick up the slack.


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 12, 2013)

I have not been doing too great of late. I have been somewhere between 20-27 oz per day erplexed, I'm hoping I will do better when I get to sunnier climes. There's something about being in the sun that makes me want to drink more water.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 13, 2013)

48 oz Tuesday


----------



## belizeanb (Mar 13, 2013)

Tuesday 50oz...I will try to increase in the next couple if days..do anyone add crystall light to drink more water? if so is it ok?


----------



## Nine (Mar 13, 2013)

I want to join in. I need to drop the soda.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 14, 2013)

24 oz Wednesday


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thursday ?
Fri 24
Sat 36
Sun 48 oz


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

The last couple of days I have been getting in atleast 70 oz! Will be going back to getting in at least 80 oz starting yesterday! Also adding in coconut water once a day usually when I workout...


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 19, 2013)

72 oz monday


----------



## nemi95 (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't checked in here for a couple of weeks. I've definitely increased my intake from about 12oz average to a min of 48oz a day. Ultimate goal is 96oz consistently.


----------



## moniq (Mar 20, 2013)

I haven't checked in for a bit but I have been drinking 50oz to 60oz consistently except for Sunday which was only 40oz because I got a late start.


----------



## cynd (Mar 23, 2013)

It's been ages since I checked in.  Confession:  I just don't like water.  

Since I've been gone I've relapsed (started drinking tons of soda and little or no water); become obessed with juicing/specifically carrot juice (nothing beats on old obsession like a new obsession); and finally realized that, for me, drinking water has to be like an arranged marriage:  If it's good to me and for me, I can learn to love it.  So that's where I am today.  I have four 16.9 oz bottles lined up, numbered and ready to drink.  Cheers!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 23, 2013)

I used to drink a gallon of water (only cause I was detoxing) now I drink at least 2 liters of water a day. 

I have a camelbak water bottle that holds 750 ml.  So I drink 1 for the 1st 4 hours of work, refill at lunch time...drink it by the end of the day and save the last round whenever I get home.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2013)

I have been steady at 70-80oz. I'm trying to get in more but that seems to be my max... I'm okay with that tho...


----------



## MicheePrings (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey ya'll. it's been a minute, but just checking in. I haven't been steady with my goal of 64oz minimum per day but at least I am attempting everyday. I have a 64 oz water bottle that may take me two days to get through but my goal is to get back to finishing it in one day. I'm determined to get back on it y'all since I've started a new workout routine and chlorella, so I've got to keep up with the water.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2013)

Checking in. I am drinking a gallon a day. I take a jug to work everyday. it helps to suppress my appetite.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tues-Friday I got 36-48 oz in.35 oz saturday


----------



## cynd (Mar 24, 2013)

Sat: 48oz


ETA:  Sunday 66.7


----------



## NJoy (Mar 25, 2013)

SO MIA but still staying on top of my water.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 25, 2013)

48 oz Sunday


----------



## NJoy (Mar 25, 2013)

60 oz so far.  Can I get another 24 down before midnight?  Stay tuned. *cue the music!*


----------



## Solila (Mar 25, 2013)

I'VE BEEN VERY VERY BAD! Like about about a month of badness. LOL 
Tomorrow, I go back to 66 oz. I promise!


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had a bad week 
Monday 24 oz
Tuesday 12 ozerplexed
Wednesday 28 oz


----------



## NaturalfienD (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

      I have been gone for a long minute and fell off my water intake quite a bit!  I drink water everyday (still), getting 32/72 oz and that is on a good day.  Right now, I am 16/72 oz.  I am going to get active with my water app again so I stay motivated.  

I hope you all are doing well ...

ETA: 64/72 oz down …


----------



## Solila (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi hi guys! 
Ok, I cheated again on Easter. LOL
But I've been going strong on my water at 67.4 oz a day. I plan on increasing this number as I plan on tossing out all the juice and soda in my house. LOL
Oh, I'm 110 lbs.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 2, 2013)

Good day today. I got my 84 oz in easily. I felt dry and thirsty all day. That's usually a sign of my allergies sneaking up on me. I think I'll stay drinking unsweetened nettle tea to he'll with sinus season.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 2, 2013)

Except for Sunday and Monday I've been consistent with 80oz+ of water... back on track today


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had 56 oz yesterday


----------



## Lindsanity (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you supposed to drink half your body weight in ounces per day?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 3, 2013)

Checking In:

I reached my goal of 72/72 oz everyday except for Monday (42/72) and Tuesday (45/72).  I notice a trend, when I am super busy I don't drink any water. I need to consider getting my chug on first thing in the morning so I only have one bottle to drink throughout the day at work.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 3, 2013)

Lindsanity said:


> Are you supposed to drink half your body weight in ounces per day?



Yes ma'am!


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 3, 2013)

56 oz tuesday


----------



## NJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

Once again, feeling extremely dry due to allergy season.  Using this to my advantage and easily guzzling water.  HA HAAA!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 9, 2013)

Checking In:

72/72 oz consistently since last check in ...


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2013)

Ummm... yeah, so my water intake has been bad the past three days. It got warm an all of a sudden I was drinking hella sweet teas! Lol! Today I'm doing better. Will definitely get in 70+oz today...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 16, 2013)

Checking In ...

Doing pretty good with my water intake; getting 80/72oz per day.  I am doing a body cleanse (ten days down, twenty more to go) and it is really forcing me to drink water.  Hell, to be honest that is all I can have.  

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah.  I've been averaging about 60 oz over the past few days but, that was because I had a terrible weekend drinking water while out of town.  But I'm back on track now.  Got my 84 oz in tonight...barely in time.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 25, 2013)

I haven't been posting but thanks to this thread drinking my water is no longer a challenge


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm a little late but I'll join since NJoy is already cracking the whip on us in the Njoy Long and Healthy Hair Growth Challenge.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 25, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> I'm a little late but I'll join since @NJoy is already cracking the whip on us in the Njoy Long and Healthy Hair Growth Challenge.


 
bhndbrwneyes

And you know this, maaaaaaam!   Drink up!


And let's grow some hair!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Water Challengers!  Just a reminder.  I know weekends are tricky for me.  Thought I'd throw out this reminder, just in case weekends are tricky for you too. 

Drink up!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

I could be doing better. Averaging 50oz daily...


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2013)

Ok, I'm not in here enough cracking the whip. :whipgirl:

Y'all must be dry as a bone because only a precious few are checking in.  Um, hello?  Check in, ladies!  Don't make me put out an APB.   Don't make me do it. 

Come on in and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 5, 2013)

Okay in in again! 

Gotta get inside and out. I've guzzled so much water tonight I feel like I'm about to float away...


----------



## Seamonster (May 6, 2013)

My water intake just jumped on its own. I am up to 3 32 oz jars a day. I drink my water from old canning jars because I am country and feel like it is just better that way  I added the juice of a key lime and 1/4 lemon, all of a sudden the water taste good. 

Also treat myself to an occasional lime mineral water.


----------



## mami2010 (May 13, 2013)

It's been awhile since I posted but I'm still drinking my wata!  Lol that's how these Guyanese people say water.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 13, 2013)

Man....I've been gone for a while and I can feel it.  Been feeling dehydrated.  About to get cup #1 in a minute.  And also I'll be doing alot of salads this week; amazing how well those hydrate you too.


----------



## NJoy (May 16, 2013)

64 oz in so far.  Can't peel away from Scandal long enough to get more so, one more 32 oz cup at 11pm.  Where y'all at?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (May 16, 2013)

Not in the challenge but day 2 of a gallon a day!! Thanks for the inspiration ladies!!!!

Suny


----------



## NJoy (May 16, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Not in the challenge but day 2 of a gallon a day!! Thanks for the inspiration ladies!!!!
> 
> Suny


 
Good job, SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 19, 2013)

Drinking 20oz #1


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 19, 2013)

yay!  just finished.


I'll get at least one more in at home!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 19, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> yay! just finished.
> 
> 
> I'll get at least one more in at home!


 
Ok so, I don't know why my "thanks" are not showing up but, you're doing the daggone thang!  KUTGW!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't posted in here for a long time, mainly because I haven't been doing so well in the water department. I've been doing  much better the last couple of weeks, the heat has definitely made me up my game, I've been drinking about 30-35 oz a day which is a lot better than the 0 oz per day


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Finishing up 20oz cup #2 now


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok.  So as usual, I struggle with water drinking... But I am committing myself to this challenge starting Monday.  I will stock up on my beloved Fiji this weekend at Costco or BJs.  I love Fiji because it has Silica in it.  I actually only drink and steam with it.  Can't wait to take this on full force come summer!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

On 20oz cup #1


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

Just filled up 20oz cup #3


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

Drinking 20oz cup #4 now...halfway finished


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 25, 2013)

Just finished 20oz cup #2


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 26, 2013)

Drinking 20oz cup #2


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 27, 2013)

Just finished 20oz cup #1


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't been posting regularly, but I have upped my daily intake to 3 liters a day.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

About to fill-up 20oz cup #2


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 1, 2013)

Already had my first 20oz...need to get 3 more in...at least 2 more and I can get some more water in at home.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 2, 2013)

Just finished 20oz cup #1


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 2, 2013)

Just finished 20oz cup #2 (writing this before running to the ladies room)


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2013)

Girl, you are doing the daggone thang!

I'm obsessed with finely crushed ice. I mean snow quality. My ice make does a decent job and that causes me to regularly fill my 32 oz cup with crushed ice. I eat as much of the snow as i can find and then add water to the rest of the ice. My cold water tastes so delicious after the snow teaser. And I'm dining loss of it. Now to find a better ice maker. I would. Be. In heaven!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 13, 2013)

Just did 20oz cup #1.  I've had water earlier today too, but not much and not consciously.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 19, 2013)

BUMP. I've been drinking 2 liters to 1 gallon of water this week.

Today, I had 3 quarts and a cup of iced tea. It's hot, so drinking is much easier. I still use the loo very often and 2-3 times after I fall asleep.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies!!!

I know it's been a strong four months since I checked in but I'm still doing well with my water intake.  Typically I have 8-10 cups of water per day.  I've noticed improvements in my digestion and in my skin.  I've just recently begun adding 6 teaspoons of ACV to my large water bottle for greater benefits in my digestion (especially) and in the appearance of my skin.  I hope that it pays off and that I'm consistent.  I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## TracyNicole (Aug 4, 2013)

I also haven't posted in a long time. I am comfortably getting in my 8 glasses. Trying to get up to 13 now. What really helped was changing my water container. I use a wide mouths son jar with a straw now and it works like a dream. It's much easier to get it down absentmindedly than getting individual glasses of water or using a water bottle. I think psychologically it just looks like less water because the container is short.


----------



## Kareha (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd like to join! I need to get in 60 oz per day! I also need to get into the habit of keeping water with me wherever I go. If I'm out and about, I usually forget to drink water.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 11, 2013)

We can still keep it going.  I was eating on some ice and realized I should be doing water instead.  So just went and filled up a 20oz cup of water.  I'm going for at least 4 of these today.


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in!!! I know water does WONDERS for me,, but sometimes *I* just WANT a Pepsi. I guess my goal is 125oz per day. THAT IS A LOT!! I drink water all day,, especially when its hot here in Chicago. O just need to measure the amount to try to see where I am.


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 21, 2013)

I also read on the FIJI bottle that there is sicila in. So there is yet another reason to drink natures naturally best stuff!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there a 2014 challenge?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

greenandchic   I nominate you as the host of the 2014 challenge!  

Someone told me that if I drink 1/2 my body weight in water that I'd lose 10 lbs in one week.  Welp, I gained a pound drinking all that water.  I just can't do half my body weight, 40 oz seems to be my sweet spot per day, regarding water intake.  Maybe, I need to get down to 80 lbs, so I can be in compliance with the water intake rules


----------

